# Offizielle Seite zum Kontowechsel ist online



## Wizzkid (28. Mai 2011)

Turbines offizielle Seite zum Kontowechsel



> Übertragt eure Codemasters-Konten zum globalen Dienst von Turbine, um weiterhin HdRO spielen zu können
> Behaltet alle Charaktere, Sippen, Freunde, vorbezahlte Abonnementdauer und Shop-Punkte (Turbine-Punkte)
> Nutzt zeitliche beschränkte Spezialangebote für VIP-Abonnements!
> Erlebt die neuen Instanzen und Scharmützel!
> ...





> Willkommens-Bonus-Punkte-Aktion bei Turbine, bis 5. Juni:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anakin3 (29. Mai 2011)

Ich blick da nicht ganz durch, wie muss ich denn jetzt meinen Account übertragen? Das steht ja nur in der FAQ: "Ja. Alle derzeitigen Spieler des HdRO-Dienstes von Codemasters werden ihre Konten zum globalen Dienst übertragen müssen. Dieser simple einmalige Vorgang wird es Spielern ermöglichen, ihren Spielzugriff und ihre Charaktere einfach auf den globalen Dienst zu übertragen." Aber nicht wie^^...


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. Mai 2011)

Du schickst ingame per Post über 9000 Gold an Postmeister Stolzfuß, der widerum wird dir dann alle Einzelheiten per tell übermitteln. Er wird dich explizit nach deinen Kreditkarteninformationen, deiner Religionszugehörigkeit und sexuellen Vorlieben fragen. Stimmst du diesem nicht zu, wirst du Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Schatten von Anagmar und / oder Die Minen von Moria nicht mehr nutzen können! 







Nein, natürlich wird das anders laufen. Du erhälst an die Adresse, mit der du deinen Codemasters-Account erstellt hast eine eMail, in der die Links auf die Transferseiten (DE, EN, FR -> US) und eine Anleitung, wie die Reihenfolge aussieht, mit der du was zu tun hast. Morgen im Laufe des Tages geht's erst los, also keine Panik.


----------



## Vetaro (30. Mai 2011)

Und ich vermute mal, dass die server in den ersten paar stunden/tag einen Kollaps kriegen?  Ausser sie haben wieder ihre klugen taktiken angewandt und schicken die mails nicht gleichzeitig raus. 

was dann vermutlich dazu führt, dass die beschwerde-wo-ist-meine-mail-server (die ich mir grad ausgedacht habe) in die knie gehen.


----------



## Wizzkid (30. Mai 2011)

...anscheinend gibt es immer noch Spieler, die sich überhaupt gar nicht informiert haben und weiter seltene Items mit langer Laufzeit ins Auktionshaus stellen:
*
die Sachen im Auktionshaus werden (edit: wahrscheinlich, eventuell - ich möchte das nicht ausprobieren) nicht mit übertragen, sind morgen weg, futsch, nicht wiederherstellbar.*

Darauf wurde in den FAQs und den Foren ganz deutlich hingewiesen.


----------



## Füchtella (30. Mai 2011)

Huhu!



Wizzkid schrieb:


> ...anscheinend gibt es immer noch Spieler, die sich überhaupt gar nicht informiert haben und weiter seltene Items mit langer Laufzeit ins Auktionshaus stellen:
> *
> die Sachen im Auktionshaus werden nicht mit übertragen, sind morgen weg, futsch, nicht wiederherstellbar.*
> 
> Darauf wurde in den FAQs und den Foren ganz deutlich hingewiesen.



Nö. Von Futsch und nicht iwderherstellbar steht da eigentlich gar nichts. 
Da steht nur, man ist nicht sicher, ob sie den Transport unbeschadet überstehen.



> *21. Was passiert mit Auktionen/Geboten meines Charakters zum Zeitpunkt der Übertragung?*
> 
> Wir ermutigen alle europäischen Spieler, ihre Auktionen so einzustellen, dass sie vor dem 1. Juni 2011 enden. Aufgrund der Art der Übertragung können wir nicht versichern, dass diese Gegenstände nach der Übertragung weiterhin verfügbar sein werden.






Quelle:

http://www.lotro.com/news/latestnews/1156-turbine-global-service-faq-de


----------



## Norei (31. Mai 2011)

So, die Server sollen jetzt unten sein (seit 13 Uhr), Codes können seit heute früh 00.59 Uhr nicht mehr eingelöst werden. Mal sehen, wann die Mail mit den Umstellungsinfos kommt.


----------



## Vetaro (31. Mai 2011)

Norei schrieb:


> Codes können seit heute früh 00.59 Uhr nicht mehr eingelöst werden.



Du hast gerade einer Menge leute sekundenschocks bereitet, als sie dachten, du _meintest_ Umstellungscodes.


----------



## Daytonaman (31. Mai 2011)

Ist eigentlich im moment das einloggen auf dem Codemaster Accountsystem möglich ?

Ich habe meine Zugangsdaten schon längeren nicht mehr probiert und weis nicht genau
ob diese noch richtig sind. Im Moment bin ich auch unsicher ob ich mir meine Zugangsdaten
per Mail nochmals verschicken soll.

Was passiert wenn es bei Turbin schon einen gleichnamigen Account gibt, der von Codemaster
übertragen werden soll ?

Danke


----------



## SvenX (31. Mai 2011)

http://youtu.be/p7ICmxGX_JQ


traurig.....


----------



## Thönges (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bekomme, wenn ich dem Link am Anfang der Diskussion bzw. dem in meiner E-Mail folge nur eine Info-Seite ohne Link zum Transfer oder einer Erklärung wie das funktionieren soll. Geht es euch auch so oder mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Füchtella (31. Mai 2011)

Huhu,

also manchmal frag ich mich echt ...



Daytonaman schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich im moment das einloggen auf dem Codemaster Accountsystem möglich ?



Wieso fragst du uns das, anstatt es einfach auszuprobieren?
*in die Tastatur beißt*



> Ich habe meine Zugangsdaten schon längeren nicht mehr probiert und weis nicht genau
> ob diese noch richtig sind. Im Moment bin ich auch unsicher ob ich mir meine Zugangsdaten
> per Mail nochmals verschicken soll.


Die Accountverwaltung von CM funktioniert noch.
Der "Kennwort und Bernutzerpasaswort vergessen"-Button ist auch noch da - sollte also auch funktionieren.
Ein dringender Tipp noch:
Es ist nicht soo verkehrt, sich "wichtige" Zugangsdaten zu Accounts irgendwo an einem sicheren Ort zu notieren.
Sicher ist nicht da, wo jeder Hinz und Kunz sie sehen kann.



> Was passiert wenn es bei Turbin schon einen gleichnamigen Account gibt, der von Codemaster
> übertragen werden soll ?


Zum einen ist das unwahrscheinlich, es sei denn du nimmst einen absoluten Allerweltsnamen für deinen Account. Täte ich nie, schon aus Sicherheitsgründen.
Zum anderen - wenn, dann gibt es sicher eine Möglichkeit, deinen Account dort unter anderem Namen anzulegen. Alles andere wär ziemlich dämlich, oder?


----------



## Vetaro (31. Mai 2011)

Der Name deines EU und US Accounts ist fürs übertragen, so wie ich das verstehe, irrelevant.   Du bekommst einen code.  Der ist dein Erkennungszeichen.
Ansonsten könnte ja irgend jemand sich bei Turbine anmelden, sich "Vetaro" nennen und meinen Account kriegen.  (Hinweis: Vetaro ist nicht mein Accountname)


----------



## rocksor (31. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich automatisch ne Email an meine CM-Account Email-Addresse bekomme hab ich nen echtes Problem. Ich habe mir die Email Addresse, die ich zur Erstellung meines CO Accounts benutzt habe, aufgeschrieben, aber anscheinend falsch. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie ich an diese Transfermail kommen soll. Fragt nicht, warum ich mich nicht mit meiner Standart Addresse bei HdRO angemeldet habe, is ne etwas längere Geschichte, und hatte unter anderem damit zu tun, dass ich unter dieser Email bereits nen Account hatte. 
Wenn ich jedenfalls auf diesen Link hier klicke http://admin.content...otro_migration/ komme ich da auf eine Seite, auf der man garnichts transfern kann, obwohl Turbine behauptet, hier könnte man Transfern und diese Seite auch explizit als Link zum Transfer angibt. Nix Transfer, da stehen nur nen paar Infos zu der ganzen Aktion. Ich habe ehrlichgesagt keine Lust, meinen HdRO Account zu verlieren, kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt tun soll? Benutzernamen und Kennwort habe ich ja noch, mir fehlt nur diese verfluchte Emailaddresse :/


----------



## Thönges (31. Mai 2011)

rocksor schrieb:


> Also wenn ich automatisch ne Email an meine CM-Account Email-Addresse bekomme hab ich nen echtes Problem. Ich habe mir die Email Addresse, die ich zur Erstellung meines CO Accounts benutzt habe, aufgeschrieben, aber anscheinend falsch. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie ich an diese Transfermail kommen soll. Fragt nicht, warum ich mich nicht mit meiner Standart Addresse bei HdRO angemeldet habe, is ne etwas längere Geschichte, und hatte unter anderem damit zu tun, dass ich unter dieser Email bereits nen Account hatte.
> Wenn ich jedenfalls auf diesen Link hier klicke http://admin.content...otro_migration/ komme ich da auf eine Seite, auf der man garnichts transfern kann, obwohl Turbine behauptet, hier könnte man Transfern und diese Seite auch explizit als Link zum Transfer angibt. Nix Transfer, da stehen nur nen paar Infos zu der ganzen Aktion. Ich habe ehrlichgesagt keine Lust, meinen HdRO Account zu verlieren, kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt tun soll? Benutzernamen und Kennwort habe ich ja noch, mir fehlt nur diese verfluchte Emailaddresse :/


In der E-mail steht der gleiche Link. Komme auch gerade nicht weiter.


----------



## Frandibar (31. Mai 2011)

Der Transfer beginnt auch erst am 1 Juni, also ab morgen


----------



## Taredor (31. Mai 2011)

Weiß jmd wie man an seine codemasters e-mail adresse kommt, wenn man sie nicht mehr weiß und sie angeblich nicht in deren datenbank auftaucht?


----------



## Ayuda (31. Mai 2011)

in dein COPAS gehen und E-mail adresse ändern.. müsste eigentlich gehen


----------



## Nolflas (31. Mai 2011)

Weiß denn jemand wie spät am 1. Juni?


----------



## Norei (31. Mai 2011)

Außer Sapience weiß keiner etwas. Die Seite ist etwas überflüssig, aber hauptsache, sie haben etwas gemacht. Da die Server eh nicht vor Freitag wieder da sind, einfach morgen abend probieren.


----------



## Wizzkid (31. Mai 2011)

Edit: Der Beitrag hat sich komplett erledigt


----------



## Nolflas (31. Mai 2011)

Achso, ja ok danke


----------



## Vetaro (1. Juni 2011)

Ich warte immernoch auf die Leute, die "OLOLO ES IST SCHON 2 UHR WIESO KANN ICH NOCH NICHT SERVER WECHSELN?!?!?!" schreiben.


----------



## MonsterSquad (1. Juni 2011)

OLOLO ES IST SCHON 9 UHR WIESO KANN ICH NOCH NICHT SERVER WECHSELN?!?!?!


----------



## Wizzkid (1. Juni 2011)

> The *Turbine Account* Maintenance site at http://myaccount.turbine.com will be brought down for maintenance on Wednesday, June 1st from 10:00 AM to 11:00 AM Eastern.
> Thanks for your patience, and we'll see you soon!



Turbines *Account Seite* wird heute von 16 bis 17 Uhr gewartet - da scheint sich was zu tun.
Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, macht es noch keinen Sinn, sich jetzt schon dort neu anzumelden.
Am besten nach 17 Uhr mal einen Blick auf die Transfer Seite werfen, falls sie nicht wieder zusammenbricht.


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Das ist doch mal eine gute nachricht, wenn sich da was tut 
Werde nachher dann direkt mal einen Blick auf die Seite werfen =)


----------



## Wizzkid (1. Juni 2011)

Von (offizieller Stelle) *lotro* heute Nacht getwittert: 





> The servers are very safe and our migration is proceeding as expected.


----------



## Daytonaman (1. Juni 2011)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du uns das, anstatt es einfach auszuprobieren?
> *in die Tastatur beißt*


 Habe ich probiert wollte nur wissen ob es anderen auch so geht



> Die Accountverwaltung von CM funktioniert noch.
> Der "Kennwort und Bernutzerpasaswort vergessen"-Button ist auch noch da - sollte also auch funktionieren.
> Ein dringender Tipp noch:
> Es ist nicht soo verkehrt, sich "wichtige" Zugangsdaten zu Accounts irgendwo an einem sicheren Ort zu notieren.
> Sicher ist nicht da, wo jeder Hinz und Kunz sie sehen kann.


wie ich ein neues Kennwort bekomme weis ich auch, den Accountnamen und Passwort habe ich mir aufgeschrieben,
aber irgendwas passt eben nicht -> naja jetzt gehts wieder egal



> Zum einen ist das unwahrscheinlich, es sei denn du nimmst einen absoluten Allerweltsnamen für deinen Account. Täte ich nie, schon aus Sicherheitsgründen.
> Zum anderen - wenn, dann gibt es sicher eine Möglichkeit, deinen Account dort unter anderem Namen anzulegen. Alles andere wär ziemlich dämlich, oder?


Habe einen gleichen Account mal bei Turbine erstellt um das F2P dort anzuschauen


----------



## jeef (1. Juni 2011)

https://cogaccounts.codemasters.com/lotrotransfer/Home/Index/de

Überlastet ;( will nicht solange warten ^^


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

*omg* das kommt nachdem ich meine login-Daten eingegeben hab ...


Server Error in '/lotrotransfer' Application.
Runtime Error
Description: An application error occurred on the server. The current custom error settings for this application prevent the details of the application error from being viewed remotely (for security reasons). It could, however, be viewed by browsers running on the local server machine.

Details: To enable the details of this specific error message to be viewable on remote machines, please create a <customErrors> tag within a "web.config" configuration file located in the root directory of the current web application. This <customErrors> tag should then have its "mode" attribute set to "Off".

<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
    <system.web>
        <customErrors mode="Off"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>


Notes: The current error page you are seeing can be replaced by a custom error page by modifying the "defaultRedirect" attribute of the application's <customErrors> configuration tag to point to a custom error page URL.

<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
    <system.web>
        <customErrors mode="RemoteOnly" defaultRedirect="mycustompage.htm"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>

was nu ??? mein englisch ist mies und eigentlich nicht vorhanden


----------



## Pansky (1. Juni 2011)

Den Clienten kann ich schon aktualisieren. Hm das geht aber schnell. :-)


----------



## Daytonaman (1. Juni 2011)

jeef schrieb:


> https://cogaccounts....r/Home/Index/de
> 
> Überlastet ;( will nicht solange warten ^^



Das normale Accountsystem von Codemaster ist ebenso voll überlastet


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Wo finde ich meinen Product-Key den ich eingeben soll?
Also habe keine e-mail oder sonst was bekommen damit..


----------



## Daytonaman (1. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Wo finde ich meinen Product-Key den ich eingeben soll?
> Also habe keine e-mail oder sonst was bekommen damit..



Auf Deiner HdrO Verpackung bzw. den Key was darin war bei der INstallation ?!?!?!?


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Von Damals der Schatten von ANgmar version?
Also bei moria und belagerung des düsterwaldes habe ich ja keinen bekommen


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

ich hab eben mal nach den Product-Keys geschaut, hab mir damals die DVD gekauft da ist ein Aktivierungs-Code dabei
wie das bei der online-Version ist weiß ich nicht.

ich denke mal man braucht nur den vom "Hauptgame" oder ??!!??
hab noch einen für Moria und Düsterwald hatte ich dann online gekauft, ka obs da nen Code per Mail gab...


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Belagerung des düsterwaldes hab ich ja online i-wie aktivieren lassen da hab eich nie einen key bekommen..
Heisst das ich muss mir das nun nochmal kaufen?


----------



## Daytonaman (1. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Von Damals der Schatten von ANgmar version?
> Also bei moria und belagerung des düsterwaldes habe ich ja keinen bekommen



Ich denke ja, da das ja das Grundspiel ist. Die Erweiterungen wurden durch deren Keys mit dem
Grundspiel verknüpft


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Nagut dann geb ich diesen mal da ein...
.
..
...

Der Produktschlüssel, den du angegeben hast, ist ungültig. Wenn du denkst, dass dies ein Fehler ist, wende dich bitte an den Kundendienst von Turbine auf support.turbine.com.   [err: 30022]


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

mh also mein client ist aktualisiert ( das ging erstaunlich schnell )
aber diese Transfer-Sache ist wohl inzwischen völlig zusammengebrochen, der link den ich per Mail bekommen habe geht nun gar nicht mehr ....

wie ist das denn jetzt genau, sobald der Konto-transfer abgeschlossen ist kann man wieder zocken ?? ging das echt soo schnell ??
gibts dazu schon Meldungen ??

*aufgeregt bin*


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> mh also mein client ist aktualisiert ( das ging erstaunlich schnell )
> aber diese Transfer-Sache ist wohl inzwischen völlig zusammengebrochen, der link den ich per Mail bekommen habe geht nun gar nicht mehr ....
> 
> wie ist das denn jetzt genau, sobald der Konto-transfer abgeschlossen ist kann man wieder zocken ?? ging das echt soo schnell ??
> ...



Ne die Server sind noch off, könnten aber auf die us server da. Nur kann kaum englisch und will lieber auf meinen server spielen


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

hast du deinen transfer abgeschlossen bekommen ?
bei mir hats mitten drin abgebrochen, jetzt weiß ich gar nich wie weiter, hatte die neuen KOntodetails schon angegeben, da ging nix mehr
wie weiß ich denn jetzt welchen status ich habe, also ob das turbine Konto schon erstellt wurde ??

oh hat sich erledigt hab eben die Mail bekommen ...


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> hast du deinen transfer abgeschlossen bekommen ?
> bei mir hats mitten drin abgebrochen, jetzt weiß ich gar nich wie weiter, hatte die neuen KOntodetails schon angegeben, da ging nix mehr
> wie weiß ich denn jetzt welchen status ich habe, also ob das turbine Konto schon erstellt wurde ??



Also ich wüsste nicht was ich noch machen muss xD
Ich kann im Client meine daten eingeben und sehe dann die server. ALlerdings nur US-Server betreten der rest ist noch rot.


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

die Info in der Mail ist folgende:
_
Die zweite Stufe des Datentransfers wird gerade von unseren Systemen bearbeitet. Vorhandene Punktestände
oder andere Privilegien deines Codemasters-Kontos werden in Kürze automatisch übertragen. Du
erhältst eine E-Mail, sobald die zweite Stufe des Transfers abgeschlossen ist.

...

Deine Spielinformationen wurden zwar übertragen, und du kannst dich jetzt schon anmelden und HdRO
spielen, doch wir empfehlen Spielern im Allgemeinen, den Abschluss des gesamten Vorgangs abzuwarten. Wenn du
dich jetzt am Spiel anmeldest, kann es sein, dass dein Punktestand, Abonnementstatus oder andere kontobezogene
Elemente nicht korrekt angezeigt werden._

also einfach abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Achso ja das habe Ich auch bekommen.
Mich stört das ich auf der Support seite gelesen habe das ich nicht mehr mit paypal bezahlen kann und eine kreditkarte habe ich nicht =/ Heisst wohl muss erstmal premium bleiben..


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

das wäre echt blöd, ich habe auch keine Kreditkarte, habe aber in Weiser Vorraussicht letztes Wochenende mein Abo um einen Monat verlängert.
In den FAQ´s stand aber etwas darüber das sie an mehr Europäischen Zahlungsmethoden arbeiten.
Ich hoffe Paypal ist dabei ...


----------



## Luga95 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das Problem dass bei mir keine E-Mail ankommt und bei mir beim Accounttransfer als Runtime Error kam jetzt warte ich hier bis was passiert -.-


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> das wäre echt blöd, ich habe auch keine Kreditkarte, habe aber in Weiser Vorraussicht letztes Wochenende mein Abo um einen Monat verlängert.
> In den FAQ´s stand aber etwas darüber das sie an mehr Europäischen Zahlungsmethoden arbeiten.
> Ich hoffe Paypal ist dabei ...




Okaii. Hätte ich auch gemacht aber hatte kein Geld 
Ja, ich wette die werden paypal dabei nehmen. Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen das dies noch etwas dauert mit den zahlungsmethoden.


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

Luga95 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem dass bei mir keine E-Mail ankommt und bei mir beim Accounttransfer als Runtime Error kam jetzt warte ich hier bis was passiert -.-



immer wieder mal probieren ^^
irgendwann gehts !

die Mail bekam ich erst nachdem ich die Daten zum Turbine-Konto angegeben hatte


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Ja, ich wette die werden paypal dabei nehmen. Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen das dies noch etwas dauert mit den zahlungsmethoden.



ich liebäugle mit dem Jahresangebot, muss ich eben mein Männe bequatschen damit er mir zu diesem Zweck seine Kreditkarte leiht 

ich denke aber nicht das das mit anderen Zahlungsmethoden sooo lange dauern wird, ist ja deren Geld was verloren geht ...


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> ich liebäugle mit dem Jahresangebot, muss ich eben mein Männe bequatschen damit er mir zu diesem Zweck seine Kreditkarte leiht
> 
> ich denke aber nicht das das mit anderen Zahlungsmethoden sooo lange dauern wird, ist ja deren Geld was verloren geht ...



Stimmt. Dann wird es wohl doch etwas schneller gehen 
Hast du es gut. Kenne keinen mit einer Kreditkarte =/
Wann meint ihr kann man mit der E-mail das transfer komplett fertig ist rechnen? Morgen abend?


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

morgen Abend wär spitze (extra Brückentag genommen hab um ein extra-mega-ultra-zocker Wochenende einzulegen )
ich hoffe bei den Amis ist morgen nicht auch Feiertag, dann bleiben die nämlich genau wie wir einfach im Bett


----------



## Luga95 (1. Juni 2011)

das Prob die Seite ist nicht mehr vorhanden die gibts nicht mehr immer wenn ich auf den Link klicke komme ich zu einer anderen Seite langsam !*':_@ es an


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Luga95 schrieb:


> das Prob die Seite ist nicht mehr vorhanden die gibts nicht mehr immer wenn ich auf den Link klicke komme ich zu einer anderen Seite langsam !*':_@ es an



Aktualisier die mal öfters dann dürfte die https://transfer.lotro.com/ Seite wieder angezeigt werden 



Tilja schrieb:


> morgen Abend wär spitze (extra Brückentag genommen hab um ein extra-mega-ultra-zocker Wochenende einzulegen )
> ich hoffe bei den Amis ist morgen nicht auch Feiertag, dann bleiben die nämlich genau wie wir einfach im Bett



Stimmt das ist eine gute Frage  Habe keine Ahnung was die so für Feiertage haben.


----------



## Luga95 (1. Juni 2011)

komme da auf ne seite tutbine und unten kannste 3sachen anklicken lotro ddo und noch was


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Luga95 schrieb:


> komme da auf ne seite tutbine und unten kannste 3sachen anklicken lotro ddo und noch was



Ja, das war bei mir auch. Ging nach paar aktualisierungen weg..
Sonst warte einfach ein bisschen ich glaube die seite ist zu überlastet grade wo soviele grad drauf zugreifen. Müsste später besser gehen


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

Luga95 schrieb:


> das Prob die Seite ist nicht mehr vorhanden die gibts nicht mehr immer wenn ich auf den Link klicke komme ich zu einer anderen Seite langsam !*':_@ es an



auch wenn es dich vlt. wenig tröstet aber Dir entgeht nichts, die Server sind ohnehin noch offline und der transfer geht ratz fatz wenn er geht


----------



## Luga95 (1. Juni 2011)

JA bin jetzt auf der Seite hat geklappt nur wenn ich meine Daten abschicken will ende Schritt 2 komme ich wieder auf die Seitre http://content.turbine.com/maintenance/


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

Luga95 schrieb:


> JA bin jetzt auf der Seite hat geklappt nur wenn ich meine Daten abschicken will ende Schritt 2 komme ich wieder auf die Seitre http://content.turbine.com/maintenance/



schau mal in dein Mailpostfach, so wars bei mir auch und dann war die Mail da


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Luga95 schrieb:


> JA bin jetzt auf der Seite hat geklappt nur wenn ich meine Daten abschicken will ende Schritt 2 komme ich wieder auf die Seitre http://content.turbine.com/maintenance/



Dann warte lieber noch ein bisschen. Bei kumpel ging plötzlich der Namen nicht mehr den er haben wollte, nachdem dritten mal wo diese seite kam meinte er


----------



## Luga95 (1. Juni 2011)

e-mail da supi mal gukcen ob ich mich anmelden kann -.-


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> ... Bei kumpel ging plötzlich der Namen nicht mehr den er haben wollte, nachdem dritten mal wo diese seite kam meinte er



hat er seine Mails überprüft ? Vlt. gabs den Namen nicht mehr weil sein Konto schon angelegt wurde ?!?



Luga95 schrieb:


> e-mail da supi mal gukcen ob ich mich anmelden kann -.-



das freut mich für dich !

-------------

also zusammenfassend muss ich sagen bin ich wirklich angenehm überrascht von den raschen Vortschritten
da das alles SO gut anlief, denke ich werden wir auch nicht mehr ewig auf unsere Server warten müssen
ich bin da absolut guter Dinge !


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Ja, bin ich auch mit überrascht.
Mal sehen  Vllt wird der server morgen schon sogar früher als ich eingepalnt habe on gehen.. =)

Und eine e-mail hat er jetzt weiß er nicht weiter. Aber egal habe Ihn gesagt komme morgen bei Ihn vorbei und helfe


----------



## uwe68 (1. Juni 2011)

so schnell geht das nun auch wieder nicht,ok der transfer ging gut von der hand,aber wenn ich mir meine konto details anschaue ist die seite 1. nur in englisch und 2.kann man irgendwie nur kreditkarten zahlung tätigen.


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

uwe68 schrieb:


> so schnell geht das nun auch wieder nicht,ok der transfer ging gut von der hand,aber wenn ich mir meine konto details anschaue ist die seite 1. nur in englisch und 2.kann man irgendwie nur kreditkarten zahlung tätigen.



Fragt sich nur ob die erst das mit den Zahlungsmöglichkeiten ändern oder erst server on machen..


----------



## Luga95 (1. Juni 2011)

So Dann man Daumen drücken ne frohes Zocken euch allen wenn eurer Server wieder on ist


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

uwe68 schrieb:


> so schnell geht das nun auch wieder nicht,ok der transfer ging gut von der hand,aber wenn ich mir meine konto details anschaue ist die seite 1. nur in englisch und 2.kann man irgendwie nur kreditkarten zahlung tätigen.



oO jetzt aber hier nicht meine gute Stimmung zu nichte machen   
positiv denken ! alles wird gut !  



Nolflas schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur ob die erst das mit den Zahlungsmöglichkeiten ändern oder erst server on machen..



ich bin für die Server ! 

--------

nein im ernst, da ich den Abbruch beim ummelden hatte, musste ich gar keine Zahlungsmöglichkeiten auswählen, (kann aber auch daran liegen das mein Abo noch eine Weile läuft) anmelden im Game kann ich mich aber dennoch, also ist diese Änderung denke ich eher optional ...


----------



## uwe68 (1. Juni 2011)

ich frag mich gerade eher was das für ein komisches programm war das einem da beim transfer der daten angeboten wurde,nennt sich "lotorstandard",weis einer zu was das nütze ist?


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

uwe68 schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerade eher was das für ein komisches programm war das einem da beim transfer der daten angeboten wurde,nennt sich "lotorstandard",weis einer zu was das nütze ist?



Ne haben von dem programm noch garnichts gehört


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

uwe68 schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerade eher was das für ein komisches programm war das einem da beim transfer der daten angeboten wurde,nennt sich "lotorstandard",weis einer zu was das nütze ist?



nein keinen Plan, hiess das tatsächlich "*loto*rstandard" oder war das ein Tippfehler ?


----------



## uwe68 (1. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> nein keinen Plan, hiess das tatsächlich "*loto*rstandard" oder war das ein Tippfehler ?



nein das heißt wirklich so und man kann es runter laden wenn man sich über die seite zum transfer geht die hier auch schon verlinkt wurde


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

uwe68 schrieb:


> nein das heißt wirklich so und man kann es runter laden wenn man sich über die seite zum transfer geht die hier auch schon verlinkt wurde



mh komisch, ich hab mich auch über die Seite umgemeldet aber ein solches Programm konnte/musste ich nicht runterladen ...
aber mein Ummeldevorgang war ohnehin etwas durcheinander ^^
ich glaube aber nicht das man das braucht, da ich es nicht habe aber dennoch zocken kann/könnte


----------



## uwe68 (1. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> mh komisch, ich hab mich auch über die Seite umgemeldet aber ein solches Programm konnte/musste ich nicht runterladen ...
> aber mein Ummeldevorgang war ohnehin etwas durcheinander ^^
> ich glaube aber nicht das man das braucht, da ich es nicht habe aber dennoch zocken kann/könnte



ja ich seinbar auch ,also hilft nur noch abwarten,die meisten server wie z.b belegaer sind ja noch off und zahlmethode (ausser kreditkarte) kann man ja auch noch nicht zuweisen


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

uwe68 schrieb:


> ja ich seinbar auch ,also hilft nur noch abwarten,die meisten server wie z.b belegaer sind ja noch off und zahlmethode (ausser kreditkarte) kann man ja auch noch nicht zuweisen



einfach die zweite Mail abwarten, sollte ein Programm notwendig sein, steht es sicher in dieser drinn ^^


----------



## uwe68 (1. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> einfach die zweite Mail abwarten, sollte ein Programm notwendig sein, steht es sicher in dieser drinn ^^



zweite mail hab ich schon in der steht nur die wiederholung meines kontonamens und meiner email adresse drinn


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> einfach die zweite Mail abwarten, sollte ein Programm notwendig sein, steht es sicher in dieser drinn ^^



Also auf die E-Mail wo ich drauf warte wäre schon die dritte dann eigtl..


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Also auf die E-Mail wo ich drauf warte wäre schon die dritte dann eigtl..



mh ... also ich hab bisher nur eine Mail bekommen, in der stand mein Kontoname und das es eine zweite Mail geben wird(_Du
erhältst eine E-Mail, sobald die zweite Stufe des Transfers abgeschlossen ist_), ich verstehe das so, dass sobald die Server wieder online gehen wir eine Mail erhalten in der eben dies bestätigt wird.

ah eben geht mir ein Licht auf ! Ihr rechnet die Mail mit dem link zur Transferseite mit ein, dann hab ich alles in allem auch zwei bekommen ...
lest mal die letzte Mail genau durch, dann sind auch alle Klarheiten beseitigt


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> mh ... also ich hab bisher nur eine Mail bekommen, in der stand mein Kontoname und das es eine zweite Mail geben wird(_Du
> erhältst eine E-Mail, sobald die zweite Stufe des Transfers abgeschlossen ist_), ich verstehe das so, dass sobald die Server wieder online gehen wir eine Mail erhalten in der eben dies bestätigt wird.
> 
> ah eben geht mir ein Licht auf ! Ihr rechnet die Mail mit dem link zur Transferseite mit ein, dann hab ich alles in allem auch zwei bekommen ...
> lest mal die letzte Mail genau durch, dann sind auch alle Klarheiten beseitigt



Ja stimmt habe ich dabei gezählt 
Aber voll billig 1 Monat nurnoch 9,99€  Das lohnt sich aufjedenfall genau wie die drei Monaten. Muss es nur noch eine zahlungsmöglcihkeit geben wie paypal


----------



## Matza1 (1. Juni 2011)

Ummeldung von 6 Accounts vollzogen, Client gepatcht, NA Server sind online, EU Server noch offline, TP werden ingame noch nicht angezeigt (was im Moment normal ist),...   also alles bestens gelaufen.

Wirklich klasse wie toll Tubine das macht.  Weiter so!


----------



## llcool13 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich kapiere so langsam garnichts mehr. Wenn ich in der ersten Mail die ich bekommen habe auf den grünen "Jetzt übertragen Hier Klicken" Button klicke, komme ich auf DIESE Seite. Vor ein paar Stunden war ich schon mal auf einer anderen Seite, wo ich meine alten CM und meine neuen Turbine Daten angeben konnte. Danach kam ich aber nicht weiter und habe es eben halt nochmal versucht. Komme jetzt aber nur auf die vorher verlinkte Seite. Ich habe noch keine neuen Mails bekommen. Hat das noch jemand? Hat da jemand ne Lösung für?


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Ich kapiere so langsam garnichts mehr. Wenn ich in der ersten Mail die ich bekommen habe auf den grünen "Jetzt übertragen Hier Klicken" Button klicke, komme ich auf DIESE Seite. Vor ein paar Stunden war ich schon mal auf einer anderen Seite, wo ich meine alten CM und meine neuen Turbine Daten angeben konnte. Danach kam ich aber nicht weiter und habe es eben halt nochmal versucht. Komme jetzt aber nur auf die vorher verlinkte Seite. Ich habe noch keine neuen Mails bekommen. Hat das noch jemand? Hat da jemand ne Lösung für?



Die seite transfer.lotro.com die du meinst scheint zur zeit off zu sein ist nicht mehr aufrufbar.. Weiß leider nicht wielange


----------



## llcool13 (1. Juni 2011)

Ah ok, alles klar. Danke für die Info. Dann geh ich mal schlafen und probiere das morgen nochmal.


----------



## Nolflas (1. Juni 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Ah ok, alles klar. Danke für die Info. Dann geh ich mal schlafen und probiere das morgen nochmal.



Kein problem  Dann schlaf mal schön.
Morgen sollte die Seite auch nicht mehr so überlastet sein.


----------



## Tilja (1. Juni 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Ich kapiere so langsam garnichts mehr. Wenn ich in der ersten Mail die ich bekommen habe auf den grünen "Jetzt übertragen Hier Klicken" Button klicke, komme ich auf DIESE Seite. Vor ein paar Stunden war ich schon mal auf einer anderen Seite, wo ich meine alten CM und meine neuen Turbine Daten angeben konnte. Danach kam ich aber nicht weiter und habe es eben halt nochmal versucht. Komme jetzt aber nur auf die vorher verlinkte Seite. Ich habe noch keine neuen Mails bekommen. Hat das noch jemand? Hat da jemand ne Lösung für?




mh ... versuch mal diesen link bei mir funktioniert der...


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juni 2011)

*gratuliert sich selbst dazu, vorhergesehen zu haben dass die Übertragungsseite down geht und nichts mehr geht, weil man das ja eh vorhersehen konnte*


----------



## Kalyptus (2. Juni 2011)

Ein Mist seis Srd. nicht erreichber, transfer bricht ab, error. Fängt ja gut an.


----------



## Feindsender (2. Juni 2011)

bei mir blieb es zwar auch hängen und einmal kam auch fehlermeldung, jedoch kann ich mich mit den "erstellten" turbine-zugangsdaten problemlos einloggen. dt. server sind ja noch down, aber alle anderen server sind problemlos mit dem neuen/alten konto erreichbar.


----------



## blooooooody (2. Juni 2011)

Hehe  geht ja einfacher als gedacht  nurnoch auf die 2te Mail warten und das wars


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juni 2011)

Ja. Habe das gemacht was ich vor hatte - um fünf uhr morgens mal eben migrieren. Es dauerte 2 Minuten.
Kreditkartendaten muss man man natürlich nicht angeben, da ist abbrechen kein problem.


----------



## Eldahan (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum und bräuchte mal eure Hilfe oder euren Rat.
Es geht natürlich um den Kontowechsel!. Gestern konnte ich nun endlich "migrieren", aber der Vorgang wurde abgebrochen (noch vor der Rechnungsfestlegung). Ich habe mal meinen Status überprüft: Neuer Name: OK Status: wird transferiert (das jetzt schon seit 14 Stunden) Habe mal den Launcher gestartet um mich mit meinem neuen Namen einzuloggen, kann aber keine Welt betreten. Ständig kommt die Mitteilung: Fehler bei Warteschlange aufgetreten!!!
Auf meiner Turbineseite, soll ich nun noch einen Produktschlüssel angeben. Ich weiß aber nicht welchen, bzw. hab schon alle die ich habe ausprobiert. Keiner geht! Der von ComputerBild Spiele ist zu kurz und der von Moria ist nicht richtig. Auf die richtige schreibweise habe ich geachtet.

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Danke


----------



## Possessed (2. Juni 2011)

Gleich zu Beginn bei der "Authentifizierung der Mitgliedschaft" (Schritt 1) bekomme ich einen "We're Sorry!An error has occurred." Hat das sonst noch wer? Kann das so oft versuchen, wie ich will. Kommt immer das Gleiche.


----------



## Tiaran (2. Juni 2011)

Hätte eine Fragen wenn ich mit Kreditkarte zahle, werd ich wohl nach Usa zahlen oder? fallen da extra gebühren an?
Und dieses extra abo kann ich das wählen nachdem ich die daten für die kk eingegeben habe weis das einer>?


----------



## Punisher-79 (2. Juni 2011)

Mir ist heute Morgen etwas aufgefallen. Habe gesternVerschiedene Login Versuche gemacht, weil die Seite immer abgebrochen ist unddann der Login Name schon vergeben war. Heute habe ich dann immer die ErrorSeite bekommen, aber mit den 1ten Transferdaten die ich gestern versucht habe,steht bei der Transferüberprüfung seit heut Morgen, das der Transfer läuft.E-Mail habe ich bisher noch keine bekommen. Bei meiner Freundin war es genauso.Jetzt heißt es abwarten bis es abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Eldahan (2. Juni 2011)

@ Punisher

So, ähnlich ist es bei mir auch. Angeblich soll ich mich schon einloggen können, aber wenn ich das versuche, kommt immer die Fehlermeldung mit der Warteschlange. Auf meiner Startseite bei Turbine soll ich einen Produktschlüssel aktivieren, hab aber keinen Schimmer welchen. Der aus der Moria-Box funktioniert nicht und der CBS ist zu kurz. Hoffentlich tut sich da bald mal was, dass eine E-Mail kommt das der Vorgang des Transfers abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Mr. Vogel (2. Juni 2011)

Bei mir war es auch so. Ich habe auch auf meinem Konto bei Turbine mal nachgesehen. Alle Erweiterungen als auch mein VIP-Status werden korrekt angezeigt. Ich habe dann mal probeweise einen US-Server getestet. War alles kein Problem. Nur die Punkte sind noch nicht übertragen worden. Bei einem Freund das Gleiche. Jetzt heißt es dann wohl warten bis die Mail kommt.


----------



## Eldahan (2. Juni 2011)

@ Mr. Vogel

Wo kann man denn seinen Status auf der Turbine-Seite überprüfen. Ich kann mich nur anmelden und soll dann den Produktschlüssel eingeben, der ja bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Punisher-79 (2. Juni 2011)

Der Schlüssel ist nur für neue Elemente, darunter ist ein Lotro Fenster. Welches anzeigt was in deinen Account vorliegt. Einloggen kann ich schon, aber Euro-server eh offline. 


Also Plan-B: 	
Vatertag Tour
Saufen, Spaß haben
nach Hause gehen
Rausch ausschlafen
morgen Früh mit einem Rausch vom anderen Stern etwas hier hinzubekommen
neuen rechner kaufen (wieso verrate ich nicht  )
Einfach nur ein wenig abwarten, sind ja kräftig dabei. In diesem Sinne Prost


----------



## Grombuld (2. Juni 2011)

Morgen zusammen,

habe heute nacht den Kontotransfer gemacht. Zwar öffters Probieren müssen aber es hat dann mal geklappt.

Ich hab einen Lifetime Account bei CM, aber unter turbine wird mir jetzt FREE angezeigt! 
Hat jemand auch nen LT Account bei dem das der Fall ist? Dachte die LT werden übernommen?

LG


----------



## blooooooody (2. Juni 2011)

Eldahan schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum und bräuchte mal eure Hilfe oder euren Rat.
> Es geht natürlich um den Kontowechsel!. Gestern konnte ich nun endlich "migrieren", aber der Vorgang wurde abgebrochen (noch vor der Rechnungsfestlegung). Ich habe mal meinen Status überprüft: Neuer Name: OK Status: wird transferiert (das jetzt schon seit 14 Stunden) Habe mal den Launcher gestartet um mich mit meinem neuen Namen einzuloggen, kann aber keine Welt betreten. Ständig kommt die Mitteilung: Fehler bei Warteschlange aufgetreten!!!
> Auf meiner Turbineseite, soll ich nun noch einen Produktschlüssel angeben. Ich weiß aber nicht welchen, bzw. hab schon alle die ich habe ausprobiert. Keiner geht! Der von ComputerBild Spiele ist zu kurz und der von Moria ist nicht richtig. Auf die richtige schreibweise habe ich geachtet.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Danke



Versuche mal HDRO zu reparieren oder warte bis die ganzen Server wieder Online sind  Dann weisste bestimmt auch mehr  Einfach mal geduld haben und Tee trinken ^^





Grombuld schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> habe heute nacht den Kontotransfer gemacht. Zwar öffters Probieren müssen aber es hat dann mal geklappt.
> 
> ...



Bei mir heisst es VIP und ja die LT-Acc's werden übernommen aber momentan wollen alle ihre Accounts Transfern also ein bisschen geduld und nachher wenn das alles Durch ist mal ne Mail schrieben wenn sich nichts geändert hat


----------



## Eldahan (2. Juni 2011)

@ Punisher

na, dann Prost! Aber nicht übertreiben  

Du hast wahrscheinlich recht, nur wundere ich mich, dass sich einige auf den US-Servern einloggen können. Bei mir klappt das nicht.

Viel Spass heute!


----------



## hajuki (2. Juni 2011)

Grombuld schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> habe heute nacht den Kontotransfer gemacht. Zwar öffters Probieren müssen aber es hat dann mal geklappt.
> 
> ...



LTA wurde problemlos übernommen, mit allen Erweiterungen die ich gekauft hab. Hat alles sofort und gut geklappt.


----------



## Punisher-79 (2. Juni 2011)

Nochmal für alle.


Auf dieser Seite : https://transfer.lotro.com/


Kann man mit denn ersten Tranferdaten* (wenn man mehrere Versuche gemacht hat, versucht die allererstenTranferdaten nochmal aus)* die man eingegeben  hat trotz fehler seinen Status einsehen.

Der Ami-Account (https://myaccount.turbine.com/) ist nur ein vorläufiger und wird nach abgeschlossenen Transfer, so angepasst wie es vorher ausgesehen hat.



Also mit LTA, mit Punkten und und und


*kleiner Tip*: Ihr bekommt sogar eine E-Mail wenn der Transfer abgeschlossen ist 

Es war angekündigt das es ein paar Tage dauern kann. Also abwarten, auch wenn einige schon fertig sind. Es funzt halt nicht für alle auf einmal.


----------



## Wizzkid (2. Juni 2011)

Grombuld schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Lifetime Account bei CM, aber unter turbine wird mir jetzt FREE angezeigt!
> Hat jemand auch nen LT Account bei dem das der Fall ist? Dachte die LT werden übernommen?


Wenn alles richtig gelaufen ist, sollte in Deinem Turbine Konto unter *The Lord of the Rings Online Subscriptions* stehen:
*Subscription Plan
Codemasters LOTRO Lifetime Membership*

Wenn Du Dich auf https://transfer.lotro.com/ mit Deinen neuen Daten einloggst, ist der Transfer abgeschlossen?




Eldahan schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn seinen Status auf der Turbine-Seite überprüfen. Ich kann mich nur anmelden und soll dann den Produktschlüssel eingeben, der ja bei mir nicht funktioniert.


*Man muss keinen Produktschlüssel eingeben!**
*


----------



## Mr. Vogel (2. Juni 2011)

Wie Punisher schon gesagt hat, muss man keinen Code eingeben. Unter dem Feld für die Codes steht eine Herr der Ringe Fenster wo alles drin steht. Rechts werden in einer Spalte alle Erweiterungen angezeigt, wie Moria, zusätzliche Charakterslotz, Düsterwald, etc., und links steht der Status.
Da wird bei mir auch der LT angezeigt. Bei mir steht dort unter Abonnement. Mitglied auf Lebenszeit Plan. Da drunter kommmen dann die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Daytonaman (2. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen miteinander,

also ich habe auch soeben mein Konto übertragen.
Ich mußte meinen Codemaster Accountnamen und Accountpasswort angeben,
danach kam eine Seite mit Daten die Turbin bereits von Codemaster von mir
bekommen hat, diese mußte ich noch etwas ergänzen. 
*
Ich habe KEINEN Key eingeben müssen.*

Ich habe die BETA, die Pre Order gehabt und ein LTA Account abgeschlossen.

Nun steht folgendes bei mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Eldahan (2. Juni 2011)

@ Mr. Vogel,

das wird alles wohl erst angezeigt, wenn der Transfer ganz abgeschlossen ist. Unter dem Feld mit dem Produktschlüssel steht bei mir:

Der Herr der Ringe Online Abonnements und dann was von EU Subscription, ganz rechts steht free. Ich kann ne Game Card hinzufügen und ein Forumkonto erstellen. Das ist zur Zeit alles. Werd mich wohl gedulden müssen.


----------



## Grombuld (2. Juni 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Wenn alles richtig gelaufen ist, sollte in Deinem Turbine Konto unter *The Lord of the Rings Online Subscriptions* stehen:
> *Subscription Plan
> Codemasters LOTRO Lifetime Membership*
> 
> ...






Also bei mir steht da unter Subscription "Free"
hab 2 mails bekommen heute um 2 uhr morgens nachdem ich den transfer machte. Einmal mit information update und einmal meine email adresse zu bestätigen.

hab grad den transferstatus abgefragt, da steht allerdings immer noch Transfer läuft ... Kann das echt so lange gehn?


----------



## Daytonaman (2. Juni 2011)

noche eine kleinigkeit,

Auf der Accountseite von Turbine Turbine Account Login kann ich mir bereits mein Konto anschauen.

Über die Seite zum prüfen des Transferstatuses Transfer Status steht noch das der Transfer läuft.

Also einfach abwarten und, keine Panik und den Feiertag geniessen


----------



## Grombuld (2. Juni 2011)

Daytonaman schrieb:


> noche eine kleinigkeit,
> 
> Auf der Accountseite von Turbine Turbine Account Login kann ich mir bereits mein Konto anschauen.
> 
> ...




Ich will mein lotro 
egal, mach mir jetzt pizza und schau tron 2 

Sind ja ne menge Daten die da geladen werden, komisch nur das mein kollege schon mit seinen LT drinnen ist und der hat nur 2 min vor mir den Transfer gestartet ...


----------



## Thunderbrace (2. Juni 2011)

weiß jemand wie lange es genau nun noch dauern soll ? Hat da jemand von euch schon eine nähere info?


----------



## Frandibar (2. Juni 2011)

Nein, aber es stand ja 2 bis 3 Tage, also heute oder morgen


----------



## rocksor (2. Juni 2011)

Ist das nicht alles verwirrend! 
Ich werde dazu aufgefordert, einen Produktkey für meinen Account anzugeben (für die Migration). Allerdings weiß ich diesen nicht, weil ich meinen Account durch eine Testversion kurz vor Release von F2P erstellt hatte. Die Testversionen wurden ja dann in "vollwertige" F2P Accounts umgewandelt. Also wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung, welcher mein Produktkey ist, habe mal in meinen Email Ordner geguckt und habe festgestellt, dass mein abgeschlossener Migrationsprozess durch eine Email von Turbine bestätigt wurde. Ich kann mich nun auch problemlos auf die US-Server einloggen, die EU-Server scheinen ja noch down zu sein. Heißt das jetzt, dass ich garkeinen Produktkey eingeben muss? Wäre vielleicht trotzdem ganz interessant zu wissen, wie ich meinen Produktkey trotzdem noch herausfinden kann^^.


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

rocksor schrieb:


> Ist das nicht alles verwirrend!
> Ich werde dazu aufgefordert, einen Produktkey für meinen Account anzugeben (für die Migration). Allerdings weiß ich diesen nicht, weil ich meinen Account durch eine Testversion kurz vor Release von F2P erstellt hatte. Die Testversionen wurden ja dann in "vollwertige" F2P Accounts umgewandelt. Also wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung, welcher mein Produktkey ist, habe mal in meinen Email Ordner geguckt und habe festgestellt, dass mein abgeschlossener Migrationsprozess durch eine Email von Turbine bestätigt wurde. Ich kann mich nun auch problemlos auf die US-Server einloggen, die EU-Server scheinen ja noch down zu sein. Heißt das jetzt, dass ich garkeinen Produktkey eingeben muss? Wäre vielleicht trotzdem ganz interessant zu wissen, wie ich meinen Produktkey trotzdem noch herausfinden kann^^.



Soviel ich weiß musst du da nichts eingeben. Konnte das auch aus lassen. Zudem hat der meinen produktkey von damals schatten von angmar und minen von moria garnicht akzeptiert und meinte die wären falsch.


----------



## Gustav Gans (2. Juni 2011)

Wozu Produktkey? Ich musste nur auf der Seite meinen Accountnamen und das Passwort eingeben zum transferieren, sicher das du auf der richtigen Seite warst?


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Gustav schrieb:


> Wozu Produktkey? Ich musste nur auf der Seite meinen Accountnamen und das Passwort eingeben zum transferieren, sicher das du auf der richtigen Seite warst?



Ich wurd danach aba auch gefragt. Kann man aber einfach weggehen von der Seite dann, ist alles fertig.


----------



## Thunderbrace (2. Juni 2011)

Gustav schrieb:


> Wozu Produktkey? Ich musste nur auf der Seite meinen Accountnamen und das Passwort eingeben zum transferieren, sicher das du auf der richtigen Seite warst?



bei mir auch so codemasters name und pw dann sollte man nen neuen Turbineacc erstellen mit dem du dich dann nun auch anmelden kannst nix mit key angeben 

das es 2-3 tage dauern soll war mir schon bewusst meine frage war ob jemand nun eine "genauere" Info schon hat


----------



## Possessed (2. Juni 2011)

Man wie schafft ihr das alle, dass es bei euch weitergeht. Schritt 1 ist, die CM Datein einzugeben. Aber nichtmal das klappt. "We're Sorry!An error has occurred... blabla" Ich erreiche nichtmal Schritt 2 wo ich meinen Turbine Acc erstellen kann. Wenn ich den TransferStatuts überprüfen will und meine CM Daten eingebe, kommt da natülich eine Meldung, dass das nicht existiert. Wie schafft ihr das alle ...


----------



## Adhira (2. Juni 2011)

Laut der Turbine Faq werden alle Daten eures Codemasters Accounts übertragen, d.h. natürlich auch die Keys aus den Boxed Versionen, die ihr damals eingegeben habt - somit könnt ihr diese nicht noch einmal verwenden, da sie ja schon einmal eingegeben wurden.
Ich nehme an das das Keyfeld einfach für die ist, die sich schnell noch Boxedversionen geholt haben und diese noch nicht bei Codemasters eingegeben hatten.

Es heißt ja in der 2.ten E-mail auch:
 "Die mit dem Konto &#8222;xxxxxxx&#8220; verknüpften Spielinformationen wurden erfolgreich auf den globalen HdRO-Dienst von Turbine übertragen."

Was heißt das alles was bisher bei Codemasters war mitgenommen wird zum Turbine Konto  
Also keine Sorgen machen wegen dem Product Key.


----------



## uwe68 (2. Juni 2011)

das sich hier aber auch einige nen kopf machen wegen der eingabe des produktkeys,was würde einem den der produktkey nutzen,wenn es immer noch nicht möglich ist,fest zu legen wie man zukünftig für hdro zahlen will?ich hatte z.b immer via click&buy bezahlt,sollte es die möglichkeit nicht geben muß man sich eine andere möglichkeit suchen z.b via pay pal.dann kann es sein das man erst mal warten muß bis das konto verifiziert wurde.da heute feiertag ist und morgen freitag und die verifizierung unter umständen ja 2-3 tage dauert,ist vor dienstag sowieso nichts mit zocken.


----------



## Tiaran (2. Juni 2011)

Ob man zocken kann hat doch nur was damit zu tun ob die server on sind und ich denk das die am We on sein werden ob man seinen acc rübergebracht hat ist was anderes und zocken kann man auch schon bei schritt 2.


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Tiaran schrieb:


> Ob man zocken kann hat doch nur was damit zu tun ob die server on sind und ich denk das die am We on sein werden ob man seinen acc rübergebracht hat ist was anderes und zocken kann man auch schon bei schritt 2.



Eine Frage habe ich da noch, wenn ich jetzt auf einen englischen server spielen würde. Hätte ich da schon meine shoppunkte? Und wenn ich dort ein charakter erstell dürft ich doch auf meinen deutschen server die immer noch haben oder?


----------



## Tiaran (2. Juni 2011)

Die pUnkte sind auf deinen acc gebunden also im prinzip ja. solange alle schritte gemacht wurden und dein acc ganz übertragen ist ahste die points.
wenn du f2p hast weis ich nicht ob die 2 char begrenzung pro server ist oder nicht aber die alten chars verlierst du nicht. wenn du vip hast sollte das auf jedenfall gehen.


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Tiaran schrieb:


> Die pUnkte sind auf deinen acc gebunden also im prinzip ja. solange alle schritte gemacht wurden und dein acc ganz übertragen ist ahste die points.
> wenn du f2p hast weis ich nicht ob die 2 char begrenzung pro server ist oder nicht aber die alten chars verlierst du nicht. wenn du vip hast sollte das auf jedenfall gehen.



Ich bin premium derzeit weil zurzeit zahlen mit paypal leider nicht möglich ist.
Dann werde ich jetzt doch glatt mal spielen 
Öhm und sind die preise echt so billig wie in der e-mail ab sofort?
1 Monat: 8,99 €
3 Monate: 20,97 €
6 Monate: 41,94 €


----------



## Tiaran (2. Juni 2011)

ist billiger geworden zudem auch wie momentan das angebot ist aber nur kurz 89€ und paar kleine für 1 jahr


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Yuhuuuu  Endlich mehr geld übrig dann xD
Aber das mit den 89 werde ich mir nicht leisten können xD
Aber kann endlich dann sobald es die zahlungsmöglichkeiten gibt 3 monate aufeinmal bezahlen =)


----------



## Belo79 (2. Juni 2011)

Bei mir hat auch alles gefluppt, mein LTA wurde direkt übernommen und im Turbine Account angezeigt.


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Mein Kumpel meint er wartet seid gestern abend auf die e-mail in der steht: Your Turbine Account information has been updated.

Bei mir kam die aba 9min später schon, woran leigt das?


----------



## rocksor (2. Juni 2011)

Gustav schrieb:


> Wozu Produktkey? Ich musste nur auf der Seite meinen Accountnamen und das Passwort eingeben zum transferieren, sicher das du auf der richtigen Seite warst?



Nach der Bezahlungsmethode, die ich nicht ausgewählt habe ("Cancel") musste ich nen Produktkey auswählen. Jo, bin auf der richtigen Seite gewesen.
Das scheint echt bei jedem anders zu laufen, bzw. anders NICHT zu laufen. Ich weiß nicht, was Turbine da veranstaltet, aber es ist extrem komisch


----------



## Wizzkid (2. Juni 2011)

rocksor schrieb:


> Nach der Bezahlungsmethode, die ich nicht ausgewählt habe ("Cancel") musste ich nen Produktkey auswählen. Jo, bin auf der richtigen Seite gewesen.
> Das scheint echt bei jedem anders zu laufen, bzw. anders NICHT zu laufen. Ich weiß nicht, was Turbine da veranstaltet, aber es ist extrem komisch



Nochmal: *nein, Du musst keinen Produktkey auswählen* - das steht nur über Deinen Kontoinformationen, die in etwa so aussehen sollten, wie es Daytonaman gepostet hat. Dann ist für Dich der Transfer erst mal erledigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daytonaman (2. Juni 2011)

Noch ein Tipp

wem es zu langsam geht der sollte sich vielleicht dort registrieren und dorthin den Account transformieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiaran (2. Juni 2011)

rofl


----------



## hellfirechicken (2. Juni 2011)

beim account transfer wird der product key als ungültig abgewiesen. hat noch jemand dieses problem?


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

hellfirechicken schrieb:


> beim account transfer wird der product key als ungültig abgewiesen. hat noch jemand dieses problem?



Man muss keinen produktkey eingeben.


----------



## Luga95 (2. Juni 2011)

DU brauchst den nicht eingeben ist nur wenn du neuen acc erstellst lass feld frei und mach einfach weiter Ich will dass die Server wieder on gehen =9 weiß einer wann das ca. sein wird?


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Ne soviel ich weiß ist immer noch nicht bekannt wann die Server wieder on gehen 
Ich hoffe heute abend oder morgen =)


----------



## Luga95 (2. Juni 2011)

GRR würde ja ufmnem anderen server twinken aber kann ja dann nicht alles auf meinen anderen server schicken =)


----------



## Churchak (2. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich da noch, wenn ich jetzt auf einen englischen server spielen würde. Hätte ich da schon meine shoppunkte? Und wenn ich dort ein charakter erstell dürft ich doch auf meinen deutschen server die immer noch haben oder?



wenn du die 2. mail bekommen hast dann ja wenn nicht (wie ich z dann kannst du dir,zB auf nem eng. Server,die zeit vertreiben dürftest da aber null punkte haben.
Zumindest ist es bei mir so.Ich hab die 2.mail noch nicht bekommen kann aber ohne Probs einlogen (auf den Ami Servern Euro Server sind ja noch unten) und so sachen wie gekaufte 4. tasche haben meine neu erstellen Chars aber mein Punktestand beim Shop ist 0(in der 1. mail steht der richtige Punktestand drin also die Mail ned löschen).
Das deine deutschen Chars nach erstellen eines Chars auf nem Ami Server noch dasind davon sollteauszugehn sein alles andere wär Schlamperrei seitens turbine und sie müssten sie dir wohl wieder herstellen.

@Luga naja kannst doch twinken sammelstehaltim buch der Taten punkte die sind ja für den ganzen ACC gut.  

*
*


----------



## Catepetl (2. Juni 2011)

Ich bekomme immer einfehler meldung zwischen schritt 2 und 3 es ist Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten.
Ich habe es heute schon 10 mal versucht immer das gleich hat wer noch das problem


----------



## Anakin3 (2. Juni 2011)

Catepetl schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer einfehler meldung zwischen schritt 2 und 3 es ist Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten.
> Ich habe es heute schon 10 mal versucht immer das gleich hat wer noch das problem



Nächstes mal bitte Kommatas, sowie Punkte setzen, dadurch wird der Text einfacher zu verstehen...
Naja, vielleicht sind die Server wieder ein bissl überlastet, musst wohl später noch einmal versuchen.


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> wenn du die 2. mail bekommen hast dann ja wenn nicht (wie ich z dann kannst du dir,zB auf nem eng. Server,die zeit vertreiben dürftest da aber null punkte haben.
> Zumindest ist es bei mir so.Ich hab die 2.mail noch nicht bekommen kann aber ohne Probs einlogen (auf den Ami Servern Euro Server sind ja noch unten) und so sachen wie gekaufte 4. tasche haben meine neu erstellen Chars aber mein Punktestand beim Shop ist 0(in der 1. mail steht der richtige Punktestand drin also die Mail ned löschen).
> Das deine deutschen Chars nach erstellen eines Chars auf nem Ami Server noch dasind davon sollteauszugehn sein alles andere wär Schlamperrei seitens turbine und sie müssten sie dir wohl wieder herstellen.
> 
> ...



Okaii danke  Ja die e-mail bewahre ich aufjedenfall auf. 

Wie ist es eigtl in Zukunft mit Neuhigkeiten. Werden die immer auf englisch stehen wie hier http://www.lotro.com/news/latestnews
Oder zwischendurch auch mal auf deutsch wie der letzte Eintrag stehen?


----------



## Possessed (2. Juni 2011)

Versuche schon seit heute morgen 8:00 aber bei Schritt 1 (!) kommt dann immer eine Fehlermeldung. Schritt 2 erreich ich erst garnicht. Das die Server überlastet sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Habe vorhin ein Ticket geschrieben. meine einzige Hoffnung da mir sonst hier keiner helfen kann...


----------



## Tiaran (2. Juni 2011)

ich hatte auch anfangs diese meldung, aber heut morgen hatte ich das glück das es geklappt hat, würd sagen einfach immer wieder versuchen


----------



## Churchak (2. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigtl in Zukunft mit Neuhigkeiten. Werden die immer auf englisch stehen wie hier http://www.lotro.com/news/latestnews
> Oder zwischendurch auch mal auf deutsch wie der letzte Eintrag stehen?



Da kann man wohl nur spekulieren.Wenn man Richtung WAR schaut (da sind vor paar Monaten auch die Euro Server an den Hauptbetreiber zurückgegangen also quasi das selbe wie nun bei Lotro) und da gibt es auch weiterhin deutsche News zu allem wichtigem.Ob das nun bei lotro genauso wird ..... hmmm ka WAR hat das Glück das der Mensch der den CM macht nen Deutscher ist.Ob das bei Turbine das selbe wird darf man anzweifeln,es ist wohl zu befürchten das es eher auf ne Googelübersetzung rausläuf(wenn überhaupt) wie sich ja in den Deutschen Foren schon bei diversen "News" andeutete. :/ 
Aber naja ich stocher da im Sumpf der Spekulation die Zeit wird es zeigen und wir hoffen mal das beste.


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Da kann man wohl nur spekulieren.Wenn man Richtung WAR schaut (da sind vor paar Monaten auch die Euro Server an den Hauptbetreiber zurückgegangen also quasi das selbe wie nun bei Lotro) und da gibt es auch weiterhin deutsche News zu allem wichtigem.Ob das nun bei lotro genauso wird ..... hmmm ka WAR hat das Glück das der Mensch der den CM macht nen Deutscher ist.Ob das bei Turbine das selbe wird darf man anzweifeln,es ist wohl zu befürchten das es eher auf ne Googelübersetzung rausläuf(wenn überhaupt) wie sich ja in den Deutschen Foren schon bei diversen "News" andeutete. :/
> Aber naja ich stocher da im Sumpf der Spekulation die Zeit wird es zeigen und wir hoffen mal das beste.



Ok, warten wir es einfach ab 
Aber immer einen google Übersetzer benutzen zu müssen ist ja auch blöd


----------



## Tilja (2. Juni 2011)

also ich hab das jetzt mal eben getestet ...
nach Übertragung der Accounts von Codemasters zu Turbine ( im Grunde nur zwei Eingaben, das alte Account login und das neu bei Turbine, wird bestätigt mit einer Mail )
kann man sich einfach auf den Amerikanischen Servern einwählen.
Zu meinem grossen erstaunen ist dann dennoch alles in Deutsch, die Charaktererstellung und auch die Sprachausgabe ist in Deutsch ( ich hab mir das nur kurz angesehen )
also die Questgeber sprechen deutsch und auch die Texte sind in deutsch. ( im Intro, ob das für die "offene" Welt gilt weiß ich nicht )

man kann natürlich auf einem Amerikanischen Server nicht auf seine alten Chars zugreifen die ja auf einem anderen ( Europäischen )Server stehen.
Man kann aber so zumindest erstmal seine lotro-Sucht befriedigen und ein bisschen zocken 
Es hängt dann aber wohl auch davon ab was für einen Account man hat und ob noch ein freier Charakterplatz vorhanden ist...

was die News angeht, bin ich mir sicher das es diese auch in deutsch und französich geben wird, wenn die Übersetzer für die Spieleinhalte haben, werden sie diese auch für die news haben 
Ist ja nicht so das die Europäische lotro-Gemeinde nur aus 3 Leuten besteht.


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> also ich hab das jetzt mal eben getestet ...
> nach Übertragung der Accounts von Codemasters zu Turbine ( im Grunde nur zwei Eingaben, das alte Account login und das neu bei Turbine, wird bestätigt mit einer Mail )
> kann man sich einfach auf den Amerikanischen Servern einwählen.
> Zu meinem grossen erstaunen ist dann dennoch alles in Deutsch, die Charaktererstellung und auch die Sprachausgabe ist in Deutsch ( ich hab mir das nur kurz angesehen )
> ...



Ja war zu meiner verwunderung auch auf deutsch bisher alles. Aber mich solls nicht stören 
STimmt müsste dann ja vorliegen auch die deustchen news denen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (2. Juni 2011)

Tiaran schrieb:


> ich hatte auch anfangs diese meldung, aber heut morgen hatte ich das glück das es geklappt hat, würd sagen einfach immer wieder versuchen




Der Link von der Mail funktioniert bei mir von Anfang an nicht, also am 31. nicht, am 1. nicht und Heute am 2. auch nicht ...


In Atlantic Online wurde kürzlich der "Anbieter" gewechselt. Es wurde problemlos die Sprachumgebung der Server gewahrt. Einzige Unterschiede sind eine höhere Einwahltiefe in den Foren und quasi 2 Ansprechpartner für Probleme im Spiel. 1. die normale Serviceumgebung für Belange des Servers/Clusters in Deutscher Sprache und die für weiteren Service des Anbieters in Englisch zu verfassen.
Im Vergleich dazu würde ich den vor etwas über einem Jahr vollzogenen Wechsel von DAoC -EU nach den USA-Clustern als nicht gelungen bezeichnen. Bei mir und mehreren Bekannten ist er gescheitert und unsere Accounts praktisch nicht mehr erreichbar. Es hat sie nach Angaben des jetzigen Betreibers NIE gegeben.

An Bezahlmethoden ist "Paysafe" momentan am Kommen...


----------



## Tilja (2. Juni 2011)

mal ne andere Frage zu dem Kontotransfer ...
ich hab mir eben mal meinen Turbine-Account angesehen und habe festgestellt, dass man da ja gar nicht sieht welches Speil man hat ( also welche Erweiterungen )
Ich kann auch nicht sehen wie lange mein lotro-Account noch läuft ...
mach ich irgendwas falsch ? hab alles durchgeklickt was es da so gibt, aber da kann man nur Zahlungsmethoden auswählen oder sein Profil bearbeiten.
Ich weiß von z.b. Nc-Soft das man u.U. erst das Speil auswählen muss, um das es einem geht aber auch diese Option steht gar nicht zur Verfügung.
Wie habt ihr denn sehen können das eure LTA´s und Punkte übertragen wurden ??

mh ....


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage zu dem Kontotransfer ...
> ich hab mir eben mal meinen Turbine-Account angesehen und habe festgestellt, dass man da ja gar nicht sieht welches Speil man hat ( also welche Erweiterungen )
> Ich kann auch nicht sehen wie lange mein lotro-Account noch läuft ...
> mach ich irgendwas falsch ? hab alles durchgeklickt was es da so gibt, aber da kann man nur Zahlungsmethoden auswählen oder sein Profil bearbeiten.
> ...



Kann ich auch nicht sehen. Mal sehen wie das ist wenn die Server on gehen und die zahlungsmöglichkeiten geändert werden. Obs dann angezeigt wird weil die daten auf den deutschen servern ja sind und eventuell noch nicht rübergezogen wurden. Denke ich mal.


----------



## Elbennarr (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo
ich hab da auch mal ne frage.....und ich weiss ma wieder nich ob ich einfach nur zu doof bin?
Mein Konto wurde ohne probleme tranferiert,hab beide e-mails von Turbine bekommen wobei mir ja jetzt mitgeteilt wurde ich könnt
mit meinen Alten Daten weiterspielen.Wenn ich jetzt aber aufn eine neue Welt geh (Die alte läuft ja noch nich :-( ) soll ich mir einen 
neuen Charakter zusammenstellen!Is das normal....wo is mein kleiner ElB?


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juni 2011)

uwe68 schrieb:


> da heute feiertag ist und morgen freitag und die verifizierung unter umständen ja 2-3 tage dauert,ist vor dienstag sowieso nichts mit zocken.



Ich weiß nicht ob dir das bewusst ist, aber einerseits sind die Server aktuell nicht verfügbar, und andererseits ist das Spiel Free to Play. Im schlimmsten fall wenn du es so dringend wissen willst aber keine research machen willst (so wie ich auch nicht), könntest du dich mit 'ner spam-adresse nochmal extra anmelden und einfach mal schauen, welche bezahloptionen du kriegst.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Roban Ulfaran (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn du dich auf deinem Turbine-Konto einloggst bekomme ich auch das Fenster um einen Key einzugeben , darunter befindet sich ein Fenster in dem Ich alle Spieloptionen die Ich in LOTRO erworben habe sehen kann .Das sieht bei mir genauso aus wie Daytonaman es auch schon gepostet hat Account-laufzeit weiss ich nicht da LTA.


----------



## Wizzkid (2. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigtl in Zukunft mit Neuhigkeiten. Werden die immer auf englisch stehen wie hier http://www.lotro.com/news/latestnews
> Oder zwischendurch auch mal auf deutsch wie der letzte Eintrag stehen?


Turbine hat zum 1.6. einige deutschsprachige Mitarbeiter eingestellt.



Tilja schrieb:


> Zu meinem grossen erstaunen ist dann dennoch alles in Deutsch, die Charaktererstellung und auch die Sprachausgabe ist in Deutsch ( ich hab mir das nur kurz angesehen )


Früher: 3 getrennte Clients, englisch, deutsch und französisch
Jetzt: 1 Client, der sich die Sprach-/Textpakete in der Sprache lädt, die Du auf Deinem PC installiert hast (im Launcher kann man die Sprache manuell auswählen)



Elbennarr schrieb:


> ... ob ich einfach nur zu doof bin?
> Mein Konto wurde ohne probleme tranferiert,hab beide e-mails von Turbine bekommen wobei mir ja jetzt mitgeteilt wurde ich könnt
> mit meinen *Alten Daten* weiterspielen.Wenn ich jetzt aber aufn eine neue Welt geh (Die alte läuft ja noch nich :-( ) soll ich mir einen
> neuen Charakter zusammenstellen!Is das normal....*wo is mein kleiner ElB*?


Mit den *alten Daten*? Name & Passwort Deines Codemasters Account? Geht nicht, es sei denn, Du hast sie jetzt auch für den Turbine Account genommen
.
...äääh, *wo Dein Elb ist?* Auf der _alten_ Welt? Auf der, die noch _offline_ ist?
Die Chars bleiben auf dem EU-Server, auf dem Du ihn gespielt hast. Der taucht nicht plötzlich auf einem US-Server auf.
Wenn die EU-Server on sind, kannst Du wieder Deinen Elb spielen.



> Turbine: *EU Servers are expected to be up prior to the weekend*.
> When we have an updated or more precise time we'll let you know.


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Das ist gut das deutsche Mitarbeiter eingestellt wurden 
Und ja das wärs ja würden die chars auf anderen servern auftauchen plötzlich


----------



## llcool13 (2. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Wo finde ich meinen Product-Key den ich eingeben soll?
> Also habe keine e-mail oder sonst was bekommen damit..



Hat schon jemand rausgefunden welcher Code das sein soll? Habe den von SvA eingegeben aber der funktioniert nicht. Das Problem scheinen hier ja noch welche zu haben. 

Aber anscheinend scheint es ja auch ohne zu gehen. Mein Account scheint so weit freigeschaltet zu sein und in die Serverübersicht komme ich auch. Eingeloggt habe ich jetzt noch nicht, wird ja von abgeraten.


----------



## Galat (2. Juni 2011)

Finde es ja sehr lustig, was grade auf den Ami-servern so abgeht.
Komplette deutsche, englische und französische Sippen mit Namen wie "Euro Exiles", "Bayern im Weltall", "Leicht verirrt" und
"Where the hell are we?" 
Eigene deutsche chat-Kanäle und community, und in den OOC-channels wird über RP und amerikanische und europäische
Spielermentalität diskutiert.
War sehr spaßig, das mal nen Nachmittag mitzumachen, aber Spielen ansich ist unmöglich, weil in den lowlevel-Gebieten
auf jeden mob schätzungsweise 3 Spieler kommen.
Glaube, die Amis sind auch froh, wenn wir unsere Heimat wieder haben XD

Ach, und zu den ganzen Leuten, die hier Fragen stellen:
Nehmts mir nicht übel, aber das wurde aaaaaaaaaaaalles hier in dem thread schon beantwortet,
einfach mal lesen...


----------



## llcool13 (2. Juni 2011)

Galat schrieb:


> Ach, und zu den ganzen Leuten, die hier Fragen stellen:
> Nehmts mir nicht übel, aber das wurde aaaaaaaaaaaalles hier in dem thread schon beantwortet,
> einfach mal lesen...



Wenn das auf meinen Post bezogen ist so habe ich die Antwort darauf hier im Thread überlesen, ansonsten hätte ich nicht gefragt. Ich werde dann nochmal nachlesen.


----------



## Eldahan (2. Juni 2011)

So, wie es aussieht sind alle Server wieder online, leider kann ich mich immer noch nicht einloggen. Kriege ständig die Fehlermeldung mit der Warteschlange (Fehler 5000). Das nervt! Auch wird mein Account immer noch transferiert. Alle meine Freunde sind schon durch damit, obwohl sie viel später den Transfer eingestellt haben.


----------



## Churchak (2. Juni 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand rausgefunden welcher Code das sein soll? Habe den von SvA eingegeben aber der funktioniert nicht. Das Problem scheinen hier ja noch welche zu haben.



Ich wüsste nicht das man irgendeine Art von Code eingeben müsste!
Bei der Umstellung der Accounts von CM auf Turbine einfach Link bei der Mail welche vor paar Tagen eingetrudelt ist nutzen,da dann einfach den Schritten folgen,wobei du das ja wohl schon gemacht hast.Was mir (und wohl auch dir)nun noch fehlt ist die 2. mail wo einem gesagt wird das alles io ist ( titel der 1. mail war "Willkommen beim globalen Dienst von HdRO!").

Oder?


----------



## llcool13 (2. Juni 2011)

Ja, die Server sind on...Bin im Spiel . Nur dumm das ich gleich arbeiten muss .


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

`Yuhuuu endlich wieder drin =)
Oh du armer..


----------



## Eldahan (2. Juni 2011)

Mein Transfer läuft und läuft, jetzt seit 24 Stunden. Ich bin begeistert. Ein Mail hab ich auch noch nicht bekommen. Nicht einmal die erste. Da verzweifelt man schon. Alle gehen sie jetzt Online und bei mir klappt gar nichts.


----------



## Tilja (2. Juni 2011)

IS DAS GEIL !!!!
alle europäishen Server sind wieder online 

ich bin begeistert wie schnell und reibungslos das alles ging !

Turbine, das habt ihr klasse hinbekommen !!

und an alle Unkenrufer 



Eldahan schrieb:


> Mein Transfer läuft und läuft, jetzt seit 24 Stunden. Ich bin begeistert. Ein Mail hab ich auch noch nicht bekommen. Nicht einmal die erste. Da verzweifelt man schon. Alle gehen sie jetzt Online und bei mir klappt gar nichts.



hast du denn deine neuen Kontodaten schon eingeben können ?
wenn ja hast du schon versucht dich am client damit mal einzuloggen ?


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Nur hab ich i-wie keine shoppunkte mehr =/
Und unter F7 das lässt sich auch i-wie nicht aufrufen um ein ticket zu schreiben =(


----------



## Churchak (2. Juni 2011)

geht mir genauso hab auch keine punkte mehr (naja warn eh ned so viele ^^ ) ich hab aber die 2. mail auch noch nicht bekommen,sprich der transdingsda ist noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Ich schein aber alles was ich mir (durch TuPu  ) gekauft habe auch angerechnet wurde also alles da ist wo es hingehörtnur hat es mir ganz so nebenher die Freundesliste gelöscht die Ignorliste im gegenzug aber nicht .... hmmm seltsam und immer seltsamer sprach Alice.

@Nolfas schau mal in den Acc.Daten unter was du da geführt wirstman kann ja nur als VIP oder Premium 30 nach dem letzten mal Bargeld ausgeben Tickets schreiben.


----------



## Eldahan (2. Juni 2011)

Ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich mich im Launcher anmelde.(Fehler 50000 / Warteschlange etc.) 
Mein Konto bei Turbine hab ich. Allerdings bin ich da immer noch free2play und meine ganzen Erweiterungen werde nicht angezeigt. Es ist zum heulen!


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab ja die E-mail damit dürft ich ja aufjedenfall in den nexten Tagen wieder welche bekommen. Nur komm ich nicht weiter, bin momentan premium und müsste erst mit shoppunkten eigtl gebiet kaufen nur geht das schlecht wenn die bei 0 stehen.
Werden die Freunde wieder hinzugefügt?


----------



## Tilja (2. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Nur hab ich i-wie keine shoppunkte mehr =/
> Und unter F7 das lässt sich auch i-wie nicht aufrufen um ein ticket zu schreiben =(



in der Mail die nach der Ummeldung kam standen deine Punkte drinn, somit gehen die dir nicht verloren
und wie churchak schon erwähnt hat ist die zweite Mail noch nicht gekommen und der transfer somit noch nicht vollends abgeschlossen

ich bin so happy da wären mir auch die knapp 1000 Punkte im Moment völlig egal !


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Gut, also hat noch niemand diese e-mail bekommen. Wird dann warscheinlich auch erst in den kommenden tagen kommen.


----------



## Churchak (2. Juni 2011)

Jup ich würd da im Moment keine Panik schieben und den Turbinjanern bissel Zeit zum friggeln geben.Ab morgen oder übermorgen kann man dann immer noch zu schrein anfangen.  
Wobei es wäre intressant zu wissen wie es sich mit neuen TuPus verhält die man eventuell sich "verdient" ob da was durcheinander kommen kann/irgendwersich verwirren läst ...... sie schreiben ja das man bis erhalt der 2.Mail am besten nicht einloggen sollte.


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Jup ich würd da im Moment keine Panik schieben und den Turbinjanern bissel Zeit zum friggeln geben.Ab morgen oder übermorgen kann man dann immer noch zu schrein anfangen.
> Wobei es wäre intressant zu wissen wie es sich mit neuen TuPus verhält die man eventuell sich "verdient" ob da was durcheinander kommen kann/irgendwersich verwirren läst ...... sie schreiben ja das man bis erhalt der 2.Mail am besten nicht einloggen sollte.



Ich werde noch nichts machen bis ich meine Shoppunkte und Freunde habe 
Das mir zu gefährlich xD


----------



## Tilja (2. Juni 2011)

Eldahan schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich mich im Launcher anmelde.(Fehler 50000 / Warteschlange etc.)
> Mein Konto bei Turbine hab ich. Allerdings bin ich da immer noch free2play und meine ganzen Erweiterungen werde nicht angezeigt. Es ist zum heulen!



oh jeh das tut mir wirklich leid für Dich !
vlt. musst einfach noch ein wenig warten ...

ich denke auch nicht das die im Moment Tickets bearbeiten, ich arbeite selbst für einen grossen Konzern und da gilt, 
immer erst die grosse Masse bedienen, dann die einzelnen Beschwerden abarbeiten, daher denke ich das diejenigen die Probleme haben auch noch etwas warten müssen,
da es sich dabei um eher punktuelle Probleme handeln wird.

Ich hoffe auch das es bei Übertragungsprobs möglich sein wird mit beiden beteiligten ( Turbine und Codemasters ) in Kontakt zu treten.

@Nolflas
ich hoffe inständig das die Freundeslisten nachgetragen werden !
sonst hätte ich ein paar ( zwar sporadische )wirklich nette Kontakte verloren 

warten wir mal bis nach dem Wochenende, dann dürften die wieder zum Alltag übergegangen sein und sich um die einzelnen Tickets und kleineren Probleme kümmern.


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Ja ich warte jetzt mal  Also im Client steht ja jetzt:



> Die europäischen Server sind online und die Übertragung ist jetzt verfügbar! Es kann bis zu 72 Stunden dauern, bis Deine Turbine-Punkte auf Deinem Konto verbucht werden.
> 
> Unter https://transfer.lotro.com sowie auf Facebook und Twitter erfahrt ihr die aktuellsten Neuigkeiten zur Übertragung.



Das heisst in spätestens 72 STunden hab ich meine punkte


----------



## Eldahan (2. Juni 2011)

Ja, das ist so eine Sache mit dem Warten! Ihr scheint ja alle die erste Mail bekommen zu haben. Ich leider nicht!!! Hab zwar einen Turbine Acc aber nichts geht. Das der Transfer jetzt schon, in meinem Fall, über 24 Stunden dauert kann doch schon nicht mehr war sein. Ein Freund hat den Transfer von 15min gemacht und zockt jetzt ganz gemütlich HdRO. Den Support über den Launcher bekomme ich auch nicht. Da hat man mal Zeit ausgiebig zu zocken und dann so was.


----------



## Telkir (2. Juni 2011)

Ihr könnt über https://transfer.lotro.com/ den Status Eures Account-Transfers überprüfen. Es gibt keinen Grund Panik zu schieben, sollte dort noch immer "Transfer läuft ..." stehen.


----------



## Possessed (2. Juni 2011)

lol wie geil. Alle spielen schon und ich komme noch nichteinmal zum Punkt 2 wo ich meinen Turbineaccount erstellen kann weil immer ein error kommt. Toll turbine. Echt toll. Absoluter fail!!


----------



## Churchak (2. Juni 2011)

hmmm 2.Mail ist (noch?) nicht gekommen unter https://transfer.lotro.com/ steht eigendlich seit der 1. mail Trans abgeschlossen und eben sind meine TuPus auch eingedrudelt meine FL bleibt aber weiterhin verschollen.Na mal schaun ob sich daran noch was ändert.

@Possessed mal mit nem anderen Browser versucht?


----------



## Possessed (2. Juni 2011)

@Possessed mal mit nem anderen Browser versucht?

anderen browser, anderem pc. Alles versucht. Und auf mein Ticket keine reaktion. Spitze...


----------



## Quppupa (2. Juni 2011)

Possessed schrieb:


> @Possessed mal mit nem anderen Browser versucht?
> 
> anderen browser, anderem pc. Alles versucht. Und auf mein Ticket keine reaktion. Spitze...



Nicht traurig sein, habe das selbe Problem. Falls ich eine Antwort vom Support bekommen sollte erfährst du es. Ansonsten versuche ich es solange einfach weiter, wird schon werden.....


----------



## Quhtod (2. Juni 2011)

@Possessed

Bei mir geht auch gar nichts, nicht mal Schritt 1, nach den alten CM Accountdaten kommt sofort der Fehler, bevor man irgendetwas anderes eingeben kann...

Gibt wohl einige, die das Problem haben, habs auch per Ticket, Twitter probiert, keine Antwort... das "beste" was ich bisher in den englischen Foren gelesen habe dazu war von jemandem, der den Support in den USA angerufen hat. Die meinten das wäre bekannt, könnte aber eventuell noch bis *nächste Woche *dauern... 

das Bescheuerte daran ist, dass es mit anderen f2p Accounts klappt, mit dem Hauptaccount aber nicht... 

Schade, schade Turbine...


----------



## jeef (2. Juni 2011)

Possessed schrieb:


> lol wie geil. Alle spielen schon und ich komme noch nichteinmal zum Punkt 2 wo ich meinen Turbineaccount erstellen kann weil immer ein error kommt. Toll turbine. Echt toll. Absoluter fail!!


Heul nicht rum 
es hieß 2-3Tage die sind noch nicht rum! Morgen Abend darfst 



Possessed schrieb:


> @Possessed mal mit nem anderen Browser versucht?
> 
> anderen browser, anderem pc. Alles versucht. Und auf mein Ticket keine reaktion. Spitze...



Das du keine Antwort auf nen Ticket kriegst 
hätte dir vorher schon klar sein sollen


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. Juni 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Turbine hat zum 1.6. einige deutschsprachige Mitarbeiter eingestellt. [....]




Auch wenn ich deine Hilfe zu keiner Zeit gebraucht habe, trotzdem ein fettes Danke für deinen Einsatz.


----------



## Eldahan (3. Juni 2011)

So, auch ich habe es nun endlich geschafft.  
Die erste Mail hab ich zwar immer noch nicht bekommen, dafür die zweite  . Man muss nur warten können!!! Das fiel mir so schwer, dass ich aus lauter Frust einen neuen Account angelegt habe. Gerade als ich mich das erste Mal angemeldet habe, kam die Mail.


----------



## Quppupa (3. Juni 2011)

Boah, was für`n Schrott das doch ist.....ich kann meinen Charakter immer noch nicht von CM zu Turbine transferieren, nach Eingabe meiner Codemasters-Zugangsdaten erscheint immer noch diese verfluchte Fehlermeldung "We`re Sorry ! An Error has occurred." 

Seit 01.06. Ticket bei Turbine offen, Ticket bei CM offen, nach 20 Minuten in der Warteschleife des Turbine-Supports entnervt aufgegeben.

Wenn sie wenigstens in irgendeinem offiziellen Forum ein Statement zu dem Problem abgeben würden, immerhin betrifft es doch einige Spielerkonten.

Nicht unbedingt professionell und Kundenorientiert was Turbine hier bietet. Ich dachte, die Amerikaner wären Vorreiter im Bereich Kundenservice....


----------



## Mr. Vogel (3. Juni 2011)

@ Quppupa

Das hatte ich auch. Bei mir war es aber so, dass mein Konto trotz der Fehlermeldung schon erstellt war. Versuch dich mal bei Turbine mit den Kontonamen die du als erstes oder zweites probiert hast anzumelden. Bei mir hat des damit gefunzt obwohl ich auch jedesmal die Meldung bekommen habe: An Error has occured.

Ich warte zwar immer noch drauf, dass der Transfer bei mir abgeschlossen ist, aber im Konto wird bereits mein LTA sowie alle Erweiterungen korrekt angezeigt. Ich warte aber noch auf meine Turbinepunkte. Auf dem Server sind auch schon alle meine Chrs vorhanden.

Wie gesagt versuch es einfach mal


----------



## Eldahan (3. Juni 2011)

Mir ist aufgefallen das sich die Laufzeit meines VIP Status verändert hat. Bei CM ging mein Abo bis zum 05.06.11 nun steht bei mir Laufzeit bis zum 20.06.11. 
Danke Turbine  Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Nolflas (3. Juni 2011)

Eldahan schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das sich die Laufzeit meines VIP Status verändert hat. Bei CM ging mein Abo bis zum 05.06.11 nun steht bei mir Laufzeit bis zum 20.06.11.
> Danke Turbine  Ist das bei euch auch so?



Ja ist bei allen VIp,s so  Turbine hat 2 Wochen denen gecshenkt =)


----------



## Possessed (3. Juni 2011)

Da sich bei dem deutschen Support keiner meldet, was ich in der Tat auch nicht wirklich erwartet habe, habe ich nun einen Ticket auf der englischen Supportseite verfasst. Vllt erhalte ich dort schneller eine Auskunft. 
Gut zu wissen, dass ich doch nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin. Auf einer anderen Seite habe ich auch noch von paar Leuten gelesen, die dieses Problem haben.



> Heul nicht rum


Ich heule auch nicht rum. Ich will nur wissen was mit meinem Account ist, in den ich mehrere Jahre Spielzeit investiert habe. Wenn Turbine ein offizieles Statment abgeben würde, das besagt, dass das Problem bekannt ist und die betroffenen in X Tagen wieder ihren Account haben, dann ists ja in Ordnung. Aber im Moment weiss ich nichtmal ob mein Account noch existiert. Und das ist das Problem : P


----------



## dd2ren (3. Juni 2011)

Quppupa schrieb:


> Boah, was für`n Schrott das doch ist.....ich kann meinen Charakter immer noch nicht von CM zu Turbine transferieren, nach Eingabe meiner Codemasters-Zugangsdaten erscheint immer noch diese verfluchte Fehlermeldung "We`re Sorry ! An Error has occurred."
> 
> Seit 01.06. Ticket bei Turbine offen, Ticket bei CM offen, nach 20 Minuten in der Warteschleife des Turbine-Supports entnervt aufgegeben.
> 
> ...



Tut mir Leid aber du schreibst doch voll den Müll.

Mal ein bisschen Verständnis zeigen und kurz warten bis sich alles beruhigt hat wäre auch mal angebracht. Genau weil solche Typen wie du bei jedem Scheiß gleich ein Ticket auf machen kommt der Support nicht hinterher.

Zu Hause wird wahrscheinlich auch gleich bei jedem Problem zu Mutti gerannt.

Wer nicht versteht das bei einem Umzug von weit über 100000 Abonnenten es etwas Zeit braucht sollte bei solchen Umzügen besser in Urlaub fahren.

Bei mir hat es vorhin anstandslos geklappt, also alles bestens Turbine.


----------



## Tilja (3. Juni 2011)

Eldahan schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das sich die Laufzeit meines VIP Status verändert hat. Bei CM ging mein Abo bis zum 05.06.11 nun steht bei mir Laufzeit bis zum 20.06.11.
> Danke Turbine  Ist das bei euch auch so?



ich habe irgendwie immer noch nicht rausfinden können, wie lang mein VIP-Status läuft
Ich sehe welche Pakte ich habe und so weiter aber eben nicht bis wann mein Account läuft...
Ich hab mal ein screen angehängt, vlt. bin ich nur zu blöde ^^
Wo sollte das denn stehen, wie lang der Account läuft ?
jemand ne Idee ?? Oder kann es sein, da der Transfer ja offiziell noch nicht abgeschlossen ist, das man noch nicht alles sehen kann ??


----------



## Nolflas (3. Juni 2011)

Warum habt ihr alle da noch Game version history stehen udn dadrunter ganz viele punkte?? Das ist bei mir nicht


----------



## Tilja (3. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr alle da noch Game version history stehen udn dadrunter ganz viele punkte?? Das ist bei mir nicht



Punkte ?? ich seh keine Punkte


----------



## dd2ren (3. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> ich habe irgendwie immer noch nicht rausfinden können, wie lang mein VIP-Status läuft
> Ich sehe welche Pakte ich habe und so weiter aber eben nicht bis wann mein Account läuft...
> Ich hab mal ein screen angehängt, vlt. bin ich nur zu blöde ^^
> Wo sollte das denn stehen, wie lang der Account läuft ?
> jemand ne Idee ?? Oder kann es sein, da der Transfer ja offiziell noch nicht abgeschlossen ist, das man noch nicht alles sehen kann ??




Bei mir sieht es so aus


----------



## Tilja (3. Juni 2011)

ja du kannst unter _Subscriotion Plan_ dein LTA sehen
bei mir steht da free Period, hab aber den Status VIP
wie sieht das denn bei nem f2play Spieler aus ?


----------



## Nolflas (3. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> ja du kannst unter _Subscriotion Plan_ dein LTA sehen
> bei mir steht da free Period, hab aber den Status VIP
> wie sieht das denn bei nem f2play Spieler aus ?



Wie?
Also guck mal bei mir sieht das nur so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilja (3. Juni 2011)

Nolflas schrieb:


> Also guck mal bei mir sieht das nur so aus:



mh, da sollten ja auch bei nem f2play zumindest die Pakte, die man hat, zu sehen sein ...
aber wie ich oben schon erwähnt hab, kann es durchaus sein, das da noch Übertragungslücken sind.
Ich glaube auch das diejenigen die im Konto alles angezeigt bekommen, schon die zweite Mail bekommen haben.
Ich hab zwar eine weitere bekommen aber das war Werbung und hatte nix mit dem transfer zu tun.
Bevor ich die Mail das der transfer abgeschlossen ist, noch nicht bekommen hab, werd ich auch nicht in Panik verfallen 
Es hatte mich nur mal interessiert...


----------



## uwe68 (3. Juni 2011)

ich bin zwar auch V.I.P doch bei mir steht unter abo nur "testphase",wenn ich nun versuche auf aufwerten zu gehen hab ich ausser die möglichkeit per kreditkarte zu bezahlen auch noch die option per pay by cash zu bezahlen,leider ist bei pay per cash nur eine zahlung in u.s dollar möglich.hat jemand eine ahnung wo oder wann eine bezahlung z.b per paypal usw. möglich ist?selbst wenn ich versuche im startfenster des spieles das 89,99 euro angebot zu nutzen lande ich doch wieder bei der kreditkarten/pay by cash zahlungsmethode.


----------



## Quhtod (3. Juni 2011)

Possessed schrieb:


> Da sich bei dem deutschen Support keiner meldet, was ich in der Tat auch nicht wirklich erwartet habe, habe ich nun einen Ticket auf der englischen Supportseite verfasst. Vllt erhalte ich dort schneller eine Auskunft.



Ich habe eine Antwort erhalten auf mein englisches Ticket, nach 1 1/2 Tagen...

Es war eine automatische Antwort, in der stand, dass mein Ticket geschlossen wurde, da mittlerweile ja viele Probleme schon gelöst worden sind... ein dickes LOL

Turbine liest also gar nicht alle Tickets einzeln...

Sie wissen aber Bescheid darüber, gibt schon einige Leute die den Fehler haben und die Blauen haben in den Offiziellen Foren auch schon bestätigt, dass sie versuchen, eine Lösung zu finden...


----------



## Churchak (3. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> mh, da sollten ja auch bei nem f2play zumindest die Pakte, die man hat, zu sehen sein ...
> aber wie ich oben schon erwähnt hab, kann es durchaus sein, das da noch Übertragungslücken sind.
> Ich glaube auch das diejenigen die im Konto alles angezeigt bekommen, schon die zweite Mail bekommen haben.
> Ich hab zwar eine weitere bekommen aber das war Werbung und hatte nix mit dem transfer zu tun.
> ...



hmmm nö ich hab heute die 2. Mail (dasalles abgeschlossen ist) bekommen und hab auch im Spiel alles was ich mir mal zugelegt hab (also Moria,Düsterwald,Charslot,Questpackete usw) im Spiel selber,will sagen es ist alles da und so wie es sein sollte (bis auf die FL die ist immer noch wech *schnüff*). Mein Acc schaut aber genau so aus wie bei Nolflas (bis auf die Namen natürlich) sprich im Prinzip hab ich eigendlich keinerlei Nachweiss jemals was gekauf zu haben (die Mails vom Shop hab ich gelöscht ..... vor Wochen schon). Naja aber auch auf den CM ACC gab es nie nen Nachweis das ich je irgendwas im Shop gekauft hatte,da war halt nur vermerkt das ich Schatten von Angmar und halt Moria freigeschaltet hatte (waren halt die 2 DvDs + den Code aus der Packung).


----------



## Tilja (3. Juni 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> hmmm nö ich hab heute die 2. Mail (dasalles abgeschlossen ist) bekommen und hab auch im Spiel alles was ich mir mal zugelegt hab (also Moria,Düsterwald,Charslot,Questpackete usw) im Spiel selber,will sagen es ist alles da und so wie es sein sollte (bis auf die FL die ist immer noch wech *schnüff*). Mein Acc schaut aber genau so aus wie bei Nolflas (bis auf die Namen natürlich) sprich im Prinzip hab ich eigendlich keinerlei Nachweiss jemals was gekauf zu haben (die Mails vom Shop hab ich gelöscht ..... vor Wochen schon). Naja aber auch auf den CM ACC gab es nie nen Nachweis das ich je irgendwas im Shop gekauft hatte,da war halt nur vermerkt das ich Schatten von Angmar und halt Moria freigeschaltet hatte (waren halt die 2 DvDs + den Code aus der Packung).



ja ich habe im Spiel auch alle Optionen frei wie zuvor ...
der Shop hat ja mit dem Account so nichts zu tun ( ich weiß nicht ob über den Shop erworbene Quest-Packs im Account sichtbar waren, bezweifle das aber )

mir ging es hauptsächlich um die Spielzeit ( oder VIP-Zeit ) die ich noch zur Verfügung habe, diese wird im Account bei mir nicht angezeigt.
Naja zocken geht und alles andere wird sich im verlauf der nächsten Tage sicher klären


----------



## Quppupa (3. Juni 2011)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid aber du schreibst doch voll den Müll.
> 
> Mal ein bisschen Verständnis zeigen und kurz warten bis sich alles beruhigt hat wäre auch mal angebracht. Genau weil solche Typen wie du bei jedem Scheiß gleich ein Ticket auf machen kommt der Support nicht hinterher.
> 
> ...



1.) Schön dass es bei dir funktioniert hat, freut mich. Leider klappt es bei einigen anderen nicht mal Ansatzweise.

2.) Klar ist es verständlich dass nicht alles gleich auf Anhieb alles reibungslos abläuft, habe ich ja nicht erwartet. Aber ich erwarte zumindest eine OFFIZIELLE INFO. Damit würde sich auch Turbine einiges ersparen, meinst du nicht auch ?

3.) Schlecht geschlafen ? Oder wieso muss man als Erwachsener ( ? ) gleich so persönlich werden ? Denke mal, du hast es nicht so gemeint, oder ?


----------



## Philzer (3. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr eure Shoppunkte eigentlich übernommen? Ich hatte noch ungefähr 2000 übrig und jetzt hab ich noch 25 :S


----------



## Churchak (3. Juni 2011)

Tilja schrieb:


> ja ich habe im Spiel auch alle Optionen frei wie zuvor ...
> der Shop hat ja mit dem Account so nichts zu tun ( ich weiß nicht ob über den Shop erworbene Quest-Packs im Account sichtbar waren, bezweifle das aber )
> 
> mir ging es hauptsächlich um die Spielzeit ( oder VIP-Zeit ) die ich noch zur Verfügung habe, diese wird im Account bei mir nicht angezeigt.
> Naja zocken geht und alles andere wird sich im verlauf der nächsten Tage sicher klären



Naja ich bin halt stark verwundert das man bei dir so schön sehn kann was du dir halt gekauft/zugelegt hast.Das bei dir halt diverse Posten aufgeschlüsselt sind,bei meinem Account aber nicht.Da steht halt nur wann der Turbineaccount angelegt wurde.
Ich meine ich hab mir ja nun nicht alle Zusatzinhalte,welche auf meinen Account sind,per Shop gekauft,Moria hab ich ja wie ich schon schrieb im Laden dazu gekauft und auch per Code dann freigeschaltet (es fehlt ja auch schlussendlich auch nicht bei mir),das selbe mit 2 Charslots und ner Reitziege welche ich mir halt damals über nen Code von ner Zeitschrifft geholt habe und halt noch 1-2 andere Sachen.Seltsam.
Ums noch mal kurz zu machen es fehlt bei mir halt der Punkt Game History.

@Philzer jup bei mir stimmt alles mit den Punkten,wobei es nun so ist das es nun gut 10 Minuten dauert bis neue TuPus auf dem Konte erscheinen (wenn man im BdT sich was an TuPus erspielt hat).


----------



## Nolflas (3. Juni 2011)

Okaii gut das ich dann nicht der einzigste bin bei dem das nur so aussieht..
Und wenn ich jetzt shoppunkte sammeln geh werden die auf die angerechnet die die von mir noch hinzufügen müssen?


----------



## Churchak (3. Juni 2011)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen,ich hab erst wieder Punkte "gesammelt" als ich meinen alten punktestand angezeigt bekommen hab.Ich bin da also auf Nummer sicher gegangen.


----------



## Nolflas (3. Juni 2011)

Ja werde auch auf nummer sicher gehen  Aber meine shoppunkte sind leider noch nicht da.


----------



## dd2ren (3. Juni 2011)

Quppupa schrieb:


> 1.) Schön dass es bei dir funktioniert hat, freut mich. Leider klappt es bei einigen anderen nicht mal Ansatzweise.
> 
> 2.) Klar ist es verständlich dass nicht alles gleich auf Anhieb alles reibungslos abläuft, habe ich ja nicht erwartet. Aber ich erwarte zumindest eine OFFIZIELLE INFO. Damit würde sich auch Turbine einiges ersparen, meinst du nicht auch ?
> 
> 3.) Schlecht geschlafen ? Oder wieso muss man als Erwachsener ( ? ) gleich so persönlich werden ? Denke mal, du hast es nicht so gemeint, oder ?



Es geht nur darum das die Leute immer meinen das alles immer ohne Probleme zu gehen hat , wenn nicht ist die Firma immer unfähig. Mich nervt so ein Einstellung oder diese Hektik das immer alles sofort zu gehen hat , denn warten ist natürlich keine Option.
Die haben genug zu tun und können es nicht jedem Recht machen auch wenn sie es gerne wöllten. Aber eins ist sicher, keiner wird einbußen haben oder vergessen. Also alles mal bisschen lockerer sehen. 

Und bei mir fehlen auch 10300 Punkte, nur mach ich deswegen ja keine Hektik, und das bei mir alles Reibungslos ging liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich nicht gleich einer der ersten sein wollte und lieber bisschen warte.


----------



## Quppupa (3. Juni 2011)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Es geht nur darum das die Leute immer meinen das alles immer ohne Probleme zu gehen hat , wenn nicht ist die Firma immer unfähig. Mich nervt so ein Einstellung oder diese Hektik das immer alles sofort zu gehen hat , denn warten ist natürlich keine Option.
> Die haben genug zu tun und können es nicht jedem Recht machen auch wenn sie es gerne wöllten. Aber eins ist sicher, keiner wird einbußen haben oder vergessen. Also alles mal bisschen lockerer sehen.
> 
> Und bei mir fehlen auch 10300 Punkte, nur mach ich deswegen ja keine Hektik, und das bei mir alles Reibungslos ging liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich nicht gleich einer der ersten sein wollte und lieber bisschen warte.



Du unterstellst mir in deinen Ausführungen Dinge, die schlichtweg falsch sind. Deshalb mal bitte tief durchatmen, dann wird das wieder.... 

1.) Wann habe ich behauptet, Turbine sei unfähig ? Bitte zeige mir das mal. 

2.) Immer hat alles ohne Probleme zu gehen ? Habe ich das gesagt ? Nö.

3.) Du kannst meine Einstellung nicht kennen, richtig ?

4.) Möchte ich dich sehen, nachdem du 20 Minuten in der Warteschleife von Turbine hängst. Erst DANACH habe ich ein Ticket geschrieben. Im übrigen sollte es doch selbstverständlich sein, seine Kunden kurz zu informieren. Ein Satz auf der HP hätte genügt.....

5.) Nein, ich renne nicht immer gleich zu Mutti :/ 

6.) Friede ?

Laut Codemasters - Support ist das Problem Turbine mittlerweile bekannt, es wird daran gearbeitet.


----------



## jeid (3. Juni 2011)

Habe ich irgentwas übersehen, oder kann man jetzt nur noch über Kreditkarte oder Pay by cash bezahlen? Was ist mit Paypal?


----------



## Mr. Vogel (3. Juni 2011)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage.

Ich habe mich gerade bei Turbine eingeloggt und musste feststellen, dass bei meinem Account jetzt "Stornierung in Bearbeitung" steht.
Ich habe nichts gemacht um eine Stornierung in die Wege zu leiten. Killen die gerade aufgrund eines Fehlers meinen Account oder ist das ein Teil des Transferprozesses der normal ist. Ihr versteht vieleicht, dass ich deswegen etwas Panik schiebe. Wenn nämlich alles weg wäre wär das ziemlich übel. Hat jemand nen Plan was da los ist.


----------



## Nolflas (3. Juni 2011)

jeid schrieb:


> Habe ich irgentwas übersehen, oder kann man jetzt nur noch über Kreditkarte oder Pay by cash bezahlen? Was ist mit Paypal?



Weitere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten folgen noch mit der Zeit. Sind zur zeit noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## jeid (3. Juni 2011)

ohweia, das wird meine Frau nicht besonders happy sein, da alle für mich möglichen obtionen zum zahlen über pay by cash in meinem Land noch nicht verfügbar sind, ob wohl se angezeit werden. Weil ich HDro nicht spiele habe ich auch keine ahnung was sie jetzt noch nutzen kann, bis alles geregelt ist.

Aber trotzdem muss ich dazu sagen, das die ganze sache mal schlecht organisiert ist. das lieft bei daoc viel viel besser. das ist schon mehr als ein wunder.

Naja, was soll, da wird se erstmal so spielen müssen, danke für die schnelle antwort Nolflas.


Edit: Son bißchen bekomme ich jetzt doch nen Hals. Wenn man direkt bei pay by cash nachsieht, steht für Deutschland paypal als zahlungsoption aufgelistet.

LIegt das etwas an Turbin das es nicht geht? darf doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Nolflas (3. Juni 2011)

Kein problem 
Und ich weiß nur das man halt 60 Tage Vip per paypal sich kaufen kann. Hatte den link schonmal hier i-wo gepostet 
Das dann aba nicht von der myaccount seite aus


----------



## jeid (3. Juni 2011)

[attachment=11949:paypal.jpg]

das erklärt mein Problem. 

Schade drum.


----------



## Nolflas (3. Juni 2011)

probier das mal:
http://www.lotro.com/support/1210-60-day-game-time-card
Kannst dort mit Paypal zahlen.


----------



## jeid (3. Juni 2011)

Herzlichen Dank, Nolflas.

Hat problemlos funktioniert. Du hast meine Frau gerettet


----------



## Nolflas (3. Juni 2011)

jeid schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank, Nolflas.
> 
> Hat problemlos funktioniert. Du hast meine Frau gerettet



Gerne 
Aber im vergleich zu den 3. Monatspreis der noch kommt teuer.
3 Monate wird 20,97 € kosten  SObald es verfügbar ist


----------



## Tilja (3. Juni 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Naja ich bin halt stark verwundert das man bei dir so schön sehn kann was du dir halt gekauft/zugelegt hast.Das bei dir halt diverse Posten aufgeschlüsselt sind,bei meinem Account aber nicht.Da steht halt nur wann der Turbineaccount angelegt wurde.
> Ich meine ich hab mir ja nun nicht alle Zusatzinhalte,welche auf meinen Account sind,per Shop gekauft,Moria hab ich ja wie ich schon schrieb im Laden dazu gekauft und auch per Code dann freigeschaltet (es fehlt ja auch schlussendlich auch nicht bei mir),das selbe mit 2 Charslots und ner Reitziege welche ich mir halt damals über nen Code von ner Zeitschrifft geholt habe und halt noch 1-2 andere Sachen.Seltsam.
> Ums noch mal kurz zu machen es fehlt bei mir halt der Punkt Game History.



abgesehen davon das die History nicht angezeigt wird, kannst du doch aber alles nutzen oder ?
ich hab ja auch nen VIP-Status obwohl da was anderes bei mir steht ...
Ich denke das sind im Moment nur Anzeigenfehler, die sich mit der Zeit beheben werden 

Ich habe aber die Befürchtung das die Freundeslisten futsch sind, da ja sonst alles übertragen wurde, also Inventar u.s.w (aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt  )


----------



## Churchak (3. Juni 2011)

jo kann ich darum bin ich ja verwundert und nicht verärgert. ^^
Ist halt irgend wie seltsam.


----------



## dd2ren (3. Juni 2011)

@[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Quppupa*[/font]

Das war allgemein gesprochen und nicht direkt auf dich bezogen ^^ 

Sry wenn es so rüber kam


----------



## Mr. Vogel (4. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus. Bei mir läuft der Transfer noch immer. Die 2-3 Tage sind langsam vorbei. Muss ich mir deswegen sorgen machen?


----------



## Nolflas (4. Juni 2011)

Mr. schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus. Bei mir läuft der Transfer noch immer. Die 2-3 Tage sind langsam vorbei. Muss ich mir deswegen sorgen machen?



Nein brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen 
Ist bei mir noch genauso.
Ich rechne damit das es spätestens sonntag abend entgültig abgeschlossen ist


----------



## jeid (4. Juni 2011)

> Aber im vergleich zu den 3. Monatspreis der noch kommt teuer.
> 3 Monate wird 20,97 € kosten  SObald es verfügbar ist




Das stimmt, das hatte mich auch etwas geärgert, weil ich so meine Daoc accounts etwas anders als geplant buchen muste. Aber was tut man nicht alles für seine Frau 

Was den transfer betrieft, scheind alles funktioniert zu haben, sie hatte gestern schon wieder gespielt. Nur die Punkte sind noch nicht verbucht. Da aber in der Bestätigungsmail die richtig Anzahl an Punkten stand, bin ich guter Dinge, das die noch vollständig nachgebucht werden.


----------



## dd2ren (4. Juni 2011)

Seit gestern sind meine Punkte verbucht + die neuen 500 gleich dazu


----------



## Nolflas (4. Juni 2011)

Soo meine shoppunkte sind nun auch wieder da 
Alles prima =)


----------



## jeef (4. Juni 2011)

Mr. schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus. Bei mir läuft der Transfer noch immer. Die 2-3 Tage sind langsam vorbei. Muss ich mir deswegen sorgen machen?



Zeitzonen ftw 

bei mir ist seit gestern nacht der acc getranst
aber immer noch Free User
das ist das einzige was mich nervt :/


----------



## Nolflas (4. Juni 2011)

Also bei meinen Kumpel ist es auch komisch.
Er war premium hat jetzt aber ein "kostenloses Konto" steht da.
Allerdings hat er trotzdem alle 5 Beutel und keine Goldübergrenze ;D


----------



## Churchak (4. Juni 2011)

Bei mir ist auch alles iOsoweit ich das sehn kann.Nur war heut früh wieder ne Mail im Fach das ich meinen Account nun von CM auf Turbine umstellen könnte.Also die selbe die vor ner Woche oderso schon mal im Fach lag. Oo


----------



## Nolflas (4. Juni 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch alles iOsoweit ich das sehn kann.Nur war heut früh wieder ne Mail im Fach das ich meinen Account nun von CM auf Turbine umstellen könnte.Also die selbe die vor ner Woche oderso schon mal im Fach lag. Oo



Ja die habe ich auch nochmal bekommen 
Einfach ignorieren wenn du es schon gemacht hast =)
Warscheinlich nur als erinnerung an alle.


----------



## Tilja (4. Juni 2011)

Ich hab heute auch alle meine Shoppunkte bekommen, plus die, die ich in den vergangenen Tagen erspielt habe   



Nolflas schrieb:


> Also bei meinen Kumpel ist es auch komisch.
> Er war premium hat jetzt aber ein "kostenloses Konto" steht da.
> Allerdings hat er trotzdem alle 5 Beutel und keine Goldübergrenze ;D



ich vermute mal die cleveren Turbine-Leutchen haben einfach mal pauschal allen Wechslern ne kostenlose VIP-Zeit verschafft..
das macht durchaus Sinn um weiteren Beschwerden vorzubeugen, die von VIP-NUtzern kommen könnten wenn deren Status nicht gleich übermittelt wird.
Bei mir fehlt im Account immernoch die Angabe, wie lang mein VIP-Status läuft aber er läuft   
den Zahlungsnachweis hab ich vorsichtshalber mal aufgehoben ...

Der Eintrag im Client, das es noch 72 Stunden dauert, war vom 2 Juni, also sind die 72 Stunden erst morgen vorbei ....

Ich bin total zuversichtlich das sich kleinere Probleme recht schnell klären lassen.
Alles in Allem war das ein sehr gelungener Umzug   
Danke Turbine !!


----------



## Mr. Vogel (4. Juni 2011)

So die Punkte sind alle da. Aber wie mir scheint fehlt bei vielen Leuten die Freundesliste so wie auch bei mir. Das ist etwas ärgerlich. 
Laut Transferseite ist mein Transfer aber abgeschlossen. 
Das Lustige ist aber auch das weder ich noch meine Freundin eine Mail bekommen haben, dass der Transfer abgeschlossen ist. 
Außerdem bin ich etwas verwirrt, da bei meinem Account steht Stornierung in Bearbeitung. Ich hoffe die machen da keinen 
Mist.


----------



## Browno (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo


Es freut mich für euch, dass bei euch alles klappt, aber bei mir geht bislang nix......

Mein Transfer läuft und läuft immernoch. Ich kann mich bei HDRO nicht mal ins Spiel einloggen, wenn ich dies im Launcher versuche, steht da nur: Anmeldefehler: Der eingegebene Benutzername hat kein aktives Abonnement für LOTRO. Bitte gib einen anderen Benutzernamen ein. 

Wenn ich auf die Seite transfer.lotro.com gehe, dann läuft mein Transfer immernoch, mittlerweile schon bald 4 Tage. Bin langsam echt frustiert. Hat das evtl. noch jemand bei euch?


Grüße Browno


----------



## Browno (5. Juni 2011)

von der schieren Masse an Reaktionen her zu urteilen, stehe ich mit meinem Problem anscheinend alleine da......

Ticket an Turbine ist raus, ich hoffe es passiert von der Seite her wenigstens eine Reaktion, da mein Frustfaktor von Tag zu Tag steigt


----------



## Quppupa (5. Juni 2011)

Browno schrieb:


> von der schieren Masse an Reaktionen her zu urteilen, stehe ich mit meinem Problem anscheinend alleine da......
> 
> Ticket an Turbine ist raus, ich hoffe es passiert von der Seite her wenigstens eine Reaktion, da mein Frustfaktor von Tag zu Tag steigt



Falls es dich tröstet....es gibt immer noch Accounts, die bisher nicht transferiert werden können : Bist also auf jeden Fall weiter als so mach anderer......

Wird früher oder später schon werden, die bekommen das hin.


----------



## rebelknight (5. Juni 2011)

jop, bei mir gibts immer noch ne fehlermeldung nachdem ich versuche den transfer zu starten.

wär froh wenn überhaupt mal irgendwas passieren würde.


----------



## Browno (5. Juni 2011)

Is trotzdem sehr ärgerlich...

Ich wollte mir ja eig. auch ein paar TPs kaufen, aber das Angebot läuft ja nur noch heute und solange ich nicht weiss, ab wann oder ob ich überhaupt irgendwann wieder ,mit meinem alten Acc spielen kann, werde ich natürlich auch kein Geld in HDRO mehr investieren.

Ich bin jedenfalls bislang vom Wechsel zu Turbine total enttäuscht.


----------



## Tilja (5. Juni 2011)

mh ... so eben wurde mein Staus von VIP auf Premium gestellt, obwohl ich noch bis ende Juni gezahlt habe ...
laut Turbine-Forum haben schon einige Tickets dazu eingestellt, die nicht oder nur automatisch beantwortet werden 
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Probelm und villeicht ne Idee ??


----------



## Fishis (5. Juni 2011)

Also ich komme seit 6 Tagen nicht über den 1. Schritt beim Transfer hinaus...so ein Mist.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. Juni 2011)

Bei mir is der Transfer spielreif gelungen. Habe aber keine Ahnung wie das dann geklappt hat, weil es bei Schritt 1 hieß, daß was fehle und ich ihn ansich nicht vollständig ausführen konnte. An Nachmittag hab ich einfach versuchsweise das Spiel gestartet. Die Bestätigung fand ich vorhin im Spamfilter...

Die Freundeslste is weg, die Ignore is da. Ansonste nsieht es so aus wies gehört.


Jetzt muß ich nur noch Lust haben öfter als 1 Mal im Monat reinzuschaun ...


----------



## sonnenbrille66 (6. Juni 2011)

Bei mir ist fast alles angekommen.Punkte sind da, charactere sind da, allerdings fehlen mir
meine zusätzlichen characterslots,. ich hatte ende Mai "Minen von Moria" gekauft und den Code
dafür am 31.05. eingegeben.


----------



## sonnenbrille66 (6. Juni 2011)

Ansonsten ist der Transfer fix gelaufen.


----------



## Churchak (6. Juni 2011)

Hab nur ich solche unsäglichen Lagspitzen mit teilweise Abbrüchen der verbindung zum Chatserver? Mein Char läuft dann zB immerweiter gerade aus und man kanns nicht stopen,Maus reagier dann nimmer und man rennt mit lauten jubel in irgednwelche sachen rein.


----------



## Possessed (7. Juni 2011)

Lol. Es ist jetzt inzwischen mehr als eine Woche vergangen und man kann immer noch nicht transferieren. Diese Migration ist das grösste Desaster des Jahres. Zeugt von kompletter Inkompetenz. CM schiebt alles auf Turbine und Turbine auf CM. Wer zu den Transferopfern gehört und sich mit dem Thema befasst und u.a. den "Strange error while trying to migrate!" (off. Forum) mitverfolgt, der kann sich nur an den Kopf packen. Absolut keine Informationen seitens Turbine und CM und der CommunityLeader spielt immer die selbe Platte ab. "Wir arbeiten dran, wir noch etwas dauern blablabla. " Der Grossteil hats ja inzwischen irgendwie geschafft, der Rest ist scheissegal.


----------



## slimenator (8. Juni 2011)

Da bist du aber eher die Ausnahme...

Bei 99,9% lief alles glatt!

Ich denke mal mit ner vernünftigen Email würde sich das regeln.

gruß slime


----------



## Possessed (8. Juni 2011)

slimenator schrieb:


> Da bist du aber eher die Ausnahme...
> 
> Bei 99,9% lief alles glatt!
> 
> ...




Lol you make my day. Allein im besagten Forum sind es hunderte (!!) die seit 8 Tagen inzwischen ausführlich über das besagte Problem diskutieren. Zur Unterstützung haben wir den Community Leader von Turbine, der in stätiger Verbindung mit den Turbineleuten ist und uns permanent vom aktuellen Stand der Dinge unterrichtet. Von wegen bei 99,9% lief alles glatt. 

Und ja . Eine Email hilf da echt viel. .. Jeder von uns hat inzwischen mehrere Tickets/Mail/Telefonate hinter sich. Turbine ist sich schon von Anfang an dessen Problem bewusst und versucht mit CM das Problem zu lösen. Sie gaben von Anfang an zu, dass ein gravierendes Problem bestehe dessen Ursache man nicht kennt und das man eine längere Zeit für brauchen wird, bis es behoben werden kann. 

Also bevor du wieder so einen Müll redest, informier dich vorher gefälligst !!


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. Juni 2011)

slimenator schrieb:


> Da bist du aber eher die Ausnahme...
> 
> Bei 99,9% lief alles glatt!
> 
> ...




Da die Ignorelist bei mir vollständig ist, aber kein einziger der friendlist zu sehen, muß ich davon ausgehen, daß ausgerechnet meine dort ca. 30 stehenden Freunde den Transfer aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mitgemacht haben oder konnten ... da is nix mit 99,9%.


Ich gebe für alle, bei denen es nicht geklappt hat nochmal den Hinweis in den Spamfilter zu schaun.


----------



## Vetaro (8. Juni 2011)

Die Freundesliste wurde bei vielen bis allen nicht übertragen und hat absolut nichts damit zu tun, ob die betroffenen charaktere nun existieren oder nicht.

Das hättest du dir aber denken können, denn du wirst ja nicht annehmen dass alle level-5-typen die dich mal in bree angespammt haben übertragen haben, deine regelmäßigen spielpartnera ber nicht.


----------



## Mr. Vogel (8. Juni 2011)

Vetaro hat recht. Ich kenne niemanden der die Liste übertragen bekommen hat. Außerdem sind die Notizen von der Liste noch vorhanden. Die tauchen auf sobald du die jeweiligen Char hinzufügst. Aber solange es nur das ist sollte man damit gut leben können auch wenn es nervig ist.


----------



## Possessed (8. Juni 2011)

Es wird geschätzt, dass ungefähr 5% alles Accounts nicht transferieren können. Turbine/CM sind dessen bewusst, wissen aber nicht woran es liegt. Gibt jedoch mehrere Theorien. Wie gesagt, ist der Turbine Community Leader die einzige Verbindung zu Turbine und versorgt wie Betroffenen mit dem Stand der Dinge. Falls jemand betroffen ist, hier einfach mal mitlesen. Tue ich schon seit Beginn an : http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?397982-Strange-error-while-trying-to-migrate!/page59
Es sollen noch weitere Threads vom CommunityLeader mit genaueren Informationen folgen. Es wird aber davon ausgegangen, dass der Fehler noch weitere Tage bestehen bleibt und wir nicht transferieren können. Es wird uns jedoch versichert, dass unsere Accounts noch existieren.


----------



## Browno (8. Juni 2011)

ich habe echt langsam die Schnauze voll!!!!!


Transfer läuft .................... und läuft..........................und läuft.

Ich kanns nicht mehr lesen, wenn Turbine das nicht bald hinkriegt, kehre ich Mittelerde demnächst für immer den Rücken!

Doch wieder zurück nach WOW, oder halt mal ein anderes MMORPG ausprobieren, mal sehen......

Das ist eine Frechheit was da mit uns veranstaltet wird. Für alle bei denen es geklappt hat der Kontotransfer: Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Für die ca. 5 % wie mich, ist das echt frustierend. 


Sorry, musste hier einfach mal Dampf ablassen.

LG Browno


----------



## Possessed (8. Juni 2011)

> Transfer läuft .................... und läuft..........................und läuft.


Dann bist du viel weiter als die meisten von den 5%. Die meisten, wie mich auch, scheitern bereits bei Schritt eins. Sprich wenn sie die Turbine Daten eingeben, kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Zum Turbinekontoerstellen kommen wir gar nicht erst.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (8. Juni 2011)

*mimimi Turbine hats verkackt* lol...

Turbine hat hier nichts verkackt. Ein paar schwarze Datensätze gibt es immer nur leider ist bei so viele Datensätzen der reale Wert der 5 % bei denens nicht klappt viel höher als bei kleinen Mengen an Datensätzen. Im Endeffekt war es eine Meisterleistung von Turbine, dass so viele Leute so schnell wieder spielen konnten und mal ernsthaft... Turbine hätte auch einfach sagen können "Sollen doch die Europäer auf den US Servern spielen und sich neue Accounts kaufen!" dann hätten wir keine Deutschen Server, keinen deutschen Support, keine tollen Zahlungsmethoden außer die KK und ihr würdet noch mehr heulen. Das erste mal überhaupt passiert in lotro irgentwas, was ein bisschen viel nerviger ist, als die ganzen Kleinigkeiten und schon heult jeder rum "mimimimim doofes Spiel Turbine ist blöd ich geh wieder zu WoW"...


----------



## rebelknight (8. Juni 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> *mimimi Turbine hats verkackt* lol...
> 
> Turbine hat hier nichts verkackt. Ein paar schwarze Datensätze gibt es immer nur leider ist bei so viele Datensätzen der reale Wert der 5 % bei denens nicht klappt viel höher als bei kleinen Mengen an Datensätzen. Im Endeffekt war es eine Meisterleistung von Turbine, dass so viele Leute so schnell wieder spielen konnten und mal ernsthaft... Turbine hätte auch einfach sagen können "Sollen doch die Europäer auf den US Servern spielen und sich neue Accounts kaufen!" dann hätten wir keine Deutschen Server, keinen deutschen Support, keine tollen Zahlungsmethoden außer die KK und ihr würdet noch mehr heulen. Das erste mal überhaupt passiert in lotro irgentwas, was ein bisschen viel nerviger ist, als die ganzen Kleinigkeiten und schon heult jeder rum "mimimimim doofes Spiel Turbine ist blöd ich geh wieder zu WoW"...




so einen käse hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gehört. ich mag mittelerde und ich mag lotro. aber es gibt eben auch noch andere gute MMO`s. aufgrund der übertragunsprobleme spiele ich wieder vermehrt ein anderes (es ist nicht wow).

und wenn ich sehe was da in zukunft noch so an spiele auf den markt kommt, fände ich es zwar schade wenn ich kein lotro mehr spielen könnte, aber es würde sicher weniger mimimi von mir geben als von turbine wegen ihrer gewinneinbußungen!
aber ist ja kein problem. um den defizit auszugleichen erfinden wir eben mal noch ein paar shop-only-items. ich weiß nicht ob wir mit dieser firmenphilosophie bis zum schicksalsberg kommen. vielleicht mit leuten die frodo heißen. aber an denen verdient turbine glaub nicht so viel.

auch wenn "scheiß turbine" übertrieben ist, von "mimimi" kann auch nicht wirklich die rede sein.


----------



## Quppupa (8. Juni 2011)

Possessed schrieb:


> Es wird geschätzt, dass ungefähr 5% alles Accounts nicht transferieren können. Turbine/CM sind dessen bewusst, wissen aber nicht woran es liegt. Gibt jedoch mehrere Theorien. Wie gesagt, ist der Turbine Community Leader die einzige Verbindung zu Turbine und versorgt wie Betroffenen mit dem Stand der Dinge. Falls jemand betroffen ist, hier einfach mal mitlesen. Tue ich schon seit Beginn an : http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?397982-Strange-error-while-trying-to-migrate!/page59
> Es sollen noch weitere Threads vom CommunityLeader mit genaueren Informationen folgen. Es wird aber davon ausgegangen, dass der Fehler noch weitere Tage bestehen bleibt und wir nicht transferieren können. Es wird uns jedoch versichert, dass unsere Accounts noch existieren.



Jepp, absolut korrekt. Die Accounts befinden sich derzeit auf jeden Fall noch bei CM, sind also schon mal nicht "verloren gegangen". Andererseits bringt uns das wenig wenn Turbine / CM keine Lösung für das Problem finden können. Angesichts der ( fast ) nicht vorhandenen Info seitens Turbine erscheint mir der ganze Vorgang momentan recht plan- und hilflos. Der einzige der zur Zeit versucht, das Chaos etwas zu ordnen, ist der Community-Manager....und der arme Teufel tut mir echt leid. 

So wie es aussieht sind nahezu alle Kunden, deren Abo am 31.05. oder kurz nach dem 31.05. ausgelaufen ist oder die während dieser Zeit irgendwelche Accountdaten geändert haben, betroffen. Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte....Betonung auf "wenn"....frage ich mich, ob bei Turbine und / oder Codemasters denn niemand an eine solche Möglichkeit gedacht hat.

Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.....


----------



## Possessed (8. Juni 2011)

> Turbine hätte auch einfach sagen können "Sollen doch die Europäer auf den US Servern spielen und sich neue Accounts kaufen!"



Hä?? Dir ist aber dann schon klar, dass das niemand gemacht hätte und Turbine alle europäischen Spieler verloren hätte? Das die den Transfer angeboten haben liegt ja wohl in Turbines Interesse !! Was redest du für ein verwirrtes Zeug.



> Das erste mal überhaupt passiert in lotro irgentwas, was ein bisschen viel nerviger ist, als die ganzen Kleinigkeiten und schon heult jeder rum "mimimimim doofes Spiel Turbine ist blöd ich geh wieder zu WoW"...



VIELE der Spieler die nicht transferieren können, spielen von der ersten Stunde an, haben viel Zeit (über 4 Jahre!) und Unmengen an Geld ins Spiel investiert, haben mehrere 65 in die sie alles reingesteckt haben und seit dem 31.05 haben sie keinen Zugang mehr. Und keiner, weder CM noch Turbine reden Klartest. Naja eigentlich reden sie garnicht !! Geben 0 Informationen preis. Der einzige der etwas durchsickern lässt ist der ComLeader. Niemand weiss wann oder ob sie jemals wieder ihren Account bekommen. Wies z.Zt aussieht, wird es noch mindestens paar Tage dauern. Und du redest von "bisschen nervig" ?? Wenn dein Account betroffen wäre, würdest du nicht so einen Müll reden sondern dir vor Kummer in die Buchse scheissen. Grosse Sprüche kloppfen kann jeder, der nach den 2 Tagen Offzeit wieder spielen kann.


----------



## Wizzkid (8. Juni 2011)

> *Sapience* (heute):
> I appreciate everyone impacted by this is frustrated, but if this were something simple or easy to address there would be no need for the delay you're experiencing and you'd already be fixed.
> I think it's fair to say that the length of time this is taking is a clear indication of the complexity of both the problem and the extreme care and caution we're taking to insure that any solutions are right the first time and won't require additional changes and disappointments.
> 
> ...



Die Chars sind sicher, aber mit den Konten stimmt etwas nicht, und dafür war bis zum Transfer *Codemasters* verantwortlich.
Wenn es bei 95% mehr oder weniger problemlos geklappt hat, ist bei den 5% der Wurm drin - was auch immer der Grund ist, warum es nicht klappt, Turbine kümmert sich darum, obwohl Codemasters anscheinend was verbockt hat..

Es ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber wenn man seine Wut nicht anders los wird, als über _*die*_ Firma übelst herzuziehen, die Euch in den letzten vier Jahren ein tolles Spiel geboten hat... abgesehen davon, andere Spieler zu beleidigen.


----------



## rebelknight (8. Juni 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Die Chars sind sicher




weiß nicht ob das wirklich stimmt
ich halte gar nichts von codemasters. nicht nur wegen lotro. deshalb war ich auch nicht traurig dass turbine alles übernimmt

sicher wollten die dass alles glatt läuft. sie wollten ja den europäischen markt sicher nicht übernehmen weil sie damit verluste machen. und ich versteh auch dass sie im momet nicht viel mehr sagen können als "wir arbeiten dran".

ich hoffe nur dass jetzt alles irgendwann läuft und dass die kommunikation in zukunft besser ist. eine übernahme beispielsweise hätte bekannt gegeben werden müssen bevor man die abos kündigt. und ich denke das war nicht die schuld von codemasters.


----------



## Wizzkid (8. Juni 2011)

rebelknight schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob das wirklich stimmt



Was soll denn mit denen sein?
CM wird garantiert die Server mit den Chars noch haben, mit dem Stand vom Abschalt-Termin, bis alle sicher bei Turbine sind.
Es sei denn sie haben ihre Server inzwischen gelöscht, aber so doof dürfte nicht mal CM sein :-)


----------



## Vetaro (9. Juni 2011)

2 wochen später: 
"unsere charaktere können nicht übertragen werden? Was ist denn mit backups?? seid ihr behindis?"
turbine: "äh, tut uns sorry?"
codemasters: "trololo!"


----------



## Teal (10. Juni 2011)

Gibt inzwischen eine offizielle Stellungnahme zu den Problemen (hier der Originalpost in Englisch) sowie eine Lösungsmechanik, die am Freitag anlaufen wird.

Da kommt mir eine doofe Frage in den Sinn:
Woran erkenne ich eigentlich bei meinem Account, dass Mines of Moria und Siege of Mirkwood problemlos übertragen wurde? Bin derzeit leider nur Premium-Spieler (kein LTA und auch kein laufendes Abo) und habe noch keinen Char hoch genug, um es selber austesten zu können.


----------



## Vetaro (10. Juni 2011)

Moria erkennst du, wenn du hüter/runenbewahrer erstellen kannst falls du das komplettpaket besorgt hast. Düsterwald hat keine ingame-hinweise, weil du wohl ~60 sein müsstest um es zu merken.


----------



## Teal (10. Juni 2011)

Ah stimmt... Die beiden zusätzlichen Klassen. Schon total vergessen, dass die erst bei MoM dazu kamen. Aber war bei Mirkwood nicht auch das accountübergreifende Bankfach dabei? Das steht mir nämlich zur Verfügung. Somit hoffe ich, dass bei meinem Account so weit alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Desorienta (10. Juni 2011)

*Tag 10 und leider geht es immer noch nicht. Ich gehöre wohl auch zu den 5%. Fakt ist das mein VIP-Status von mir zum 28.05.2011. beendet wurde (Abo gekündigt). Wenn das der Auslöser für die Nichtübertragbarkeit meines Kontos ist sollte das doch langsam mal behoben werden können..bis dahin lese ich halt weiter jeden Tag:
*

*
*

*Es tut uns leid!*

*Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten.*
  Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte versuche es in Kürze erneut. Solltest du diese Fehlermeldung weiterhin erhalten, wende dich bitte an den Kundendienst von Turbine. Der deutsche telefonische Kundendienst der Kontoverwaltung von Turbine ist montags bis freitags von 9:00 bis 17:00 Uhr unter der Nummer 1-781-407-4020 erreichbar.

 Um den Kundendienst von Turbine über das Internet zu kontaktieren oder die Datenbank zu durchsuchen, gehe bitte zu http://de.support.turbine.com. Um eine Hilfeanfrage zu senden, klicke auf die Registerkarte „Kundendienst” und wähle dann die Option „Ein Ticket senden”.

 Alle Hilfeanfragen werden umgehend in der Reihenfolge bearbeitet, in der sie eintreffen.

 Klicke hier, um zur Startseite des HdRO-Transfers zurückzukehren.


----------



## Mr. Vogel (10. Juni 2011)

@Teal

Was du alles hast kannst du auch in deinem Turbine Account sehen. Bir mir ist da alles aufgelistet wie Moria und Düsterwald. 
Wie das jetzt bei Regionen aussieht die man dazu gekauft hat weiß ich nicht, da ich nen LTA habe.

Gruß


----------



## Teal (10. Juni 2011)

Mr. schrieb:


> @Teal
> 
> Was du alles hast kannst du auch in deinem Turbine Account sehen. Bir mir ist da alles aufgelistet wie Moria und Düsterwald.
> Wie das jetzt bei Regionen aussieht die man dazu gekauft hat weiß ich nicht, da ich nen LTA habe.
> ...


mhm... Mehr als das sehe ich nicht, wenn ich mich unter http://myaccount.turbine.com einlogge (lediglich die Namen habe ich unkenntlich gemacht). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Browno (11. Juni 2011)

@ Teal

na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch, wenigstens siehst du bei dir ja wenigstens etwas von Herr der Ringe Online^^



Wenn ich bei mir schaue, ist dort nicht mal der Anstrich mit HDRO Abonnements!

Ich kann mich ja auch überhaupt nicht ins Spiel einloggen, da mein ganzer ACC nicht erkannt wird. Ich sträube mich aber natürlich ein neues Konto /Acc anzulegen.

So langsam glaube ich auch immer mehr daran, dass nicht wieder alles hergestellt werden kann.


Naja oder vllt. gehts ja zu Weihnachten wieder.......


----------



## Wizzkid (11. Juni 2011)

Am Montag und gegen Ende nächster Woche gibt es Hotfixes, die einige Transfer-Fehler beheben sollen - drücke Euch die Daumen!


----------



## Mon-Jordan (12. Juni 2011)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem, dass ich bei jedem weiteren Charakter als F2P anfange und es keinen Account vorhanden zu sein scheint!


----------



## Browno (13. Juni 2011)

tja, bei mir geht weiterhin nix, der Transfer läuft noch immer.

Bei Turbine kann ich mich zwar wie vorher auch schon anmelden, aber von einem Account für HDRO ist dort weit und breit nix zu sehen.....

Bei Codemasters, wenn ich mich da einlogge, ist mein Acc aber nach wie vor sichtbar.


Total Frust schieb......


----------



## Desorienta (16. Juni 2011)

Update:

Auf einmal flutschte es! Gestern abend konnte ich mich bereits wieder einloggen und alles war da wo es sein sollte. Also nur noch 4,99999 % denen geholfen werden muß.

Browno wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Browno (16. Juni 2011)

Das freut mich für dich Desorienta :-)


Bei mir ist bislang leider alles immer noch beim Alten, wie bei meinem letzten Post beschrieben :-(


Ich melde mich hier im Forum sobald es endlich auch bei mir geht.......



Grüße Browno


----------

